# Brixton chitter-chatter and news - May 2012



## Crispy (May 1, 2012)

May the first be with you.


----------



## EastEnder (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Leia.


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2012)

WTF if this?  Sun and filthy grey sky on the Herne Hill side.  Now I'll have to wear sunglasses and something which stays comfortable if wet.


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2012)

Where's the chitter gone in this thread   It seems joyless somehow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Where's the chitter gone in this thread  It seems joyless somehow


 
warm weather has stopped teeth chattering, but I don't know about the chitter


----------



## EastEnder (May 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Where's the chitter gone in this thread  It seems joyless somehow


_Crispy,_ damn him...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

I disapprove of the thread title. Can a mod please change it? A proper mod, that is, not Crispy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Where's the chitter gone in this thread  It seems joyless somehow


Joyless? Today?



Hooray Hooray! The first of May!
Outdoor fucking begins today!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I disapprove of the thread title. Can a mod please change it? A proper mod, that is, not Crispy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Outdoor fucking begins today!


 
Do you do much of that then Mrs M?


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


>


 
Huzzah    I feel better already


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2012)

I think shitter-slapper would have made a nice change


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you do much of that then Mrs M?


Not any more dear, what with my lumbago.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2012)

Ta Mrs M!


----------



## London_Calling (May 1, 2012)

Hold the front page: Railton Road has a new pedestrian crossing - leading right to the gates of The Temple of Truth...

So does Dulwich Road - both are by their junc. with Regent Rd.


----------



## eroom (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Hold the front page: Railton Road has a new pedestrian crossing - leading right to the gates of The Temple of Truth...
> 
> So does Dulwich Road - both are by their junc. with Regent Rd.


I'm very much hoping the Railton Road one will become known as The Zebra of Truth.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

I'm glad they can now truly see the light from the Temple, even if it is flashing and orange.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So does Dulwich Road - both are by their junc. with Regent Rd.


 
It took a few days for me to realise that the cars stopping by the speed bump weren't (all) just being unexpectedly polite . (There's a beacon but no actual zebra on that one, unless they've painted one since I last went by)


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

What is it about Brian Paddick that makes you think his mum is proud of him?

Paddick alert on Atlantic Road: him with two flunkies in tow, me with a packet of Quavers (88 calories), he raised his eyebrows, I puffed out my cheeks and shook my head. He's not getting a Quaver off me.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Had anyone ever had Sunday Roast at the Albert? I can't see it bring a gourmet winner but it does offer UNLIMITED roast potatoes and gravy.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

How much?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> How much?



£6.49 

The photo is not selling it though


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

£10 for roast and a pint - fair enough, though you do generally want the football on a Sunday


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Why do people insist on putting 'chitter-chatter' in the thread title? It's fucking horrible.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had anyone ever had Sunday Roast at the Albert? I can't see it bring a gourmet winner but it does offer UNLIMITED roast potatoes and gravy.





Badgers said:


> £6.49
> 
> The photo is not selling it though


 
How many potatoes are in the picture?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> How many potatoes are in the picture?



7

It is really not the potatoes that are the issue. The whole meal looks like a frozen meal photo type. 

ETA unlimited roast potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> What is it about Brian Paddick that makes you think his mum is proud of him?
> 
> Paddick alert on Atlantic Road: him with two flunkies in tow, me with a packet of Quavers (88 calories), he raised his eyebrows, I puffed out my cheeks and shook my head. He's not getting a Quaver off me.


 
just on the news


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

It's usually all pre-packaged and microwaved, anyway. At least it is in those chain places that like to pretend otherwise...


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 7
> 
> It is really not the potatoes that are the issue. The whole meal looks like a frozen meal photo type.
> 
> ETA unlimited roast potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


 
It probably is a frozen meal.

The food I've had in the re has always been prefectly acceptable, but it's not going to be the best roast you've ever had.

It's the 'unlimited' bit that is attracting me.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> It probably is a frozen meal.
> 
> The food I've had in the re has always been prefectly acceptable, but it's not going to be the best roast you've ever had.
> 
> It's the 'unlimited' bit that is attracting me.



It is intriguing isn't it? I. Think I could eat a lot of roast potatoes and gravy, even if it was a bit substandard.


----------



## EastEnder (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had anyone ever had Sunday Roast at the Albert? I can't see it bring a gourmet winner but it does offer UNLIMITED roast potatoes and gravy.


Is this "unlimited" in the same sense that broadband connections are "unlimited"? Are the potatoes subject to a fair usage policy? If too many people are having the roast at the same time do they throttle back the gravy without telling anyone?


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Those frozen roast potatoes that you can buy are spot on, imo.

Frozen veg is less good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

What's the point of paying for frozen veg in the pub though?


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the point of paying for frozen veg in the pub though?


 
You don't have to leave to go elsewhere.


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had anyone ever had Sunday Roast at the Albert? I can't see it bring a gourmet winner but it does offer UNLIMITED roast potatoes and gravy.


 
I have seen it, but not eaten it.  Having seen it, I wouldn't tbh.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I have seen it, but not eaten it.  Having seen it, I wouldn't tbh.



Telling


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> You don't have to leave to go elsewhere.


You can heat up frozen spuds/veg at home. Why pay over the odds to get someone else to it in a shitty pub?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Their veggie burgers and chips are nice though.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can heat up frozen spuds/veg at home. Why pay over the odds to get someone else to it in a shitty pub?


 
Why go home to eat when you are in the pub?!


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can heat up frozen spuds/veg at home. Why pay over the odds to get someone else to it in a shitty pub?


Why eat out at all? Why go to the pub when you drink cans at home? Why go to a club when you can turn the music up, take drugs and dance around your own room?


----------



## bluestreak (May 2, 2012)

are they unlimited?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Why eat out at all? Why go to the pub when you drink cans at home? Why go to a club when you can turn the music up, take drugs and dance around your own room?


Indeed.
Though I don't mind paying someone else to cook, I think it's bonkers to pay someone to merely heat something up! You pay for the chef's talent, not just for them to pour something on a tray and bang it in the oven


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed.
> Though I don't mind paying someone else to cook, I think it's bonkers to pay someone to merely heat something up! You pay for the chef's talent, not just for them to pour something on a tray and bang it in the oven


So you never buy a bag of chips when you're out then?


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed.
> Though I don't mind paying someone else to cook, I think it's bonkers to pay someone to merely heat something up! You pay for the chef's talent, not just for them to pour something on a tray and bang it in the oven


 
Depends what you eat and where, obviously. There is nothing wrong with paying someone else to "pour something on a tray and bang it in the oven" if that's what you fancy at the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Insanity, absolute insanity


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Why go to a public toilet when you can make a glory hole in your own toilet wall?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

editor said:


> So you never buy a bag of chips when you're out then?


Not very often, no. And never in a pub. I tend to avoid standard pub food as I think it's a waste of money. If I can do a better job at home, I'm not interested generally.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Their veggie burgers and chips are nice though.



I am quick taken with the £4.99 sandwich, baguette or wrap deal. Comes with a a drink, chips and a suggestion of salad. Quite nice actually, especially if you price the pint at least £3.00. Harder to get wrong than a Sunday Roast too.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not very often, no. And never in a pub. I tend to avoid standard pub food as I think it's a waste of money. If I can do a better job at home, I'm not interested generally.



Do you brew your own beer using kit you made yourself in a cave?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

So you people would rather pay £7 to sit in a pub and eat an Iceland frozen dinner, than sit at home and make your own lovely roast dinner or pay £3 do have what you'd have in the pub? Mentalists!


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So you people would rather pay £7 to sit in a pub and eat an Iceland frozen dinner, than sit at home and make your own lovely roast dinner or pay £3 do have what you'd have in the pub? Mentalists!


 
See post #39.


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Their veggie burgers and chips are nice though.


 
As are their fish and chips, lasagne, steak and non veggie burgers.  But the roast looks rather too errr grey for my personal tastes


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Do you brew your own beer using kit you made yourself in a cave?


You know what I think about beer. I'm talking about the absolute insanity of paying probably over twice what you'd pay for a frozen roast dinner just cos it's not in your house. It's so weird.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So you people would rather pay £7 to sit in a pub and eat an Iceland frozen dinner, than sit at home and make your own lovely roast dinner or pay £3 do have what you'd have in the pub? Mentalists!



You can make a roast beef dinner for £3? Fair play to you on that. Some people like a social environment, some even order pizzas to their houses. Me, I buy music even though I should write, record and listen to my own work.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> Why go home to eat when you are in the pub?!


Cos it's better value and it tastes better. Some things are worth staying in for. Fine if you regard food as merely fuel i suppose


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> But the roast looks rather too errr grey for my personal tastes



They would possibly do better just advertising unlimited roast potatoes and gravy for the same price


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

I'd rather spend £12 on a delicious roast dinner in a pub than more than £12 on a mediocre roast dinner cooked by me at home.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You can make a roast beef dinner for £3? Fair play to you on that. Some people like a social environment, some even order pizzas to their houses. Me, I buy music even though I should write, record and listen to my own work.


You can from Iceland if that pleases you


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I should write, record and listen to my own work.


 
I'd rather stick screwdrivers in my ears than do that. OU probably thinks everyone should stick scredrivers in their eyes too- no more expensive outlay buying any kind of recorded film or music. No more phone bills. No TV licence. No TV.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You can from Iceland if that pleases you



You said 'lovely' roast dinner for £3


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'd rather spend £12 on a delicious roast dinner in a pub than more than £12 on a mediocre roast dinner cooked by me at home.


Oh no, a roast dinner is always better at home. Eating food is always better if you've made it yourself, or somebody you like makes it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You said 'lovely' roast dinner for £3


Oh no I didn't


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos it's better value and it tastes better. Some things are worth staying in for. Fine if you regard food as merely fuel i suppose


 
If I'm in the pub, I'm not going to go all the way home to cook and eat some food and then go back to the pub. That _is_ madness.


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh no, a roast dinner is always better at home. Eating food is always better if you've made it yourself, or somebody you like makes it.


 

I don't like anyone, especially not me.


----------



## EastEnder (May 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who never realised the Albert did food....


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

People are overdramatising somewhat (including me). I just think it's madness to go to a pub and pay for a frozen dinner. Fine if it's cooked properly, but why pay so much for mediocre food? Craziness!


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh no, a roast dinner is always better at home. Eating food is always better if you've made it yourself, or somebody you like makes it.



What? 

I like cooking and am not bad at it. As a rule a roast is better at home I grant you. It is a lot of effort to make it 'always better' and 'lovely' though, especially on a £3 budget. 

Some people are not so good at cooking. Some have small homes and can meet people in pubs.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So you people would rather pay £7 to sit in a pub and eat an Iceland frozen dinner, than sit at home and make your own lovely roast dinner or pay £3 do have what you'd have in the pub? Mentalists!




Ahem ^


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> People are overdramatising somewhat (including me). I just think it's madness to go to a pub and pay for a frozen dinner. Fine if it's cooked properly, but why pay so much for mediocre food? Craziness!


Aren't you the resident KFC specialist?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> If I'm in the pub, I'm not going to go all the way home to cook and eat some food and then go back to the pub. That _is_ madness.


Why not eat before you go out?


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> People are overdramatising somewhat (including me). I just think it's madness to go to a pub and pay for a frozen dinner. Fine if it's cooked properly, but why pay so much for mediocre food? Craziness!


 
_You_ are overdramatising.  _We_ are dramatising exactly the right amount. 

You would curtail an outing purely because you got hungry?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ahem ^


Read it again


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Aren't you the resident KFC specialist?



They are closed for refurbishment 

(((OU)))


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> _You_ are overdramatising.  _We_ are dramatising exactly the right amount.
> 
> You would curtail an outing purely because you got hungry?


 I usually make sure that doesn't happen


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Read it again



It barely makes sense to be fair to you. Could be misunderstood easily.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Aren't you the resident KFC specialist?


However did you get that impression?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It barely makes sense to be fair to you. Could be misunderstood easily.


Sorry about that, passion's running high. Other people are so weird. If only everyone was like me.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, passion's running high. Other people are so weird. If only everyone was like me.



We can only aspire you big freak


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

*shudders*

It was enough when there were two of you.

anyone seen anything of tarannausaurus anyway?


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> However did you get that impression?


You've expressed your appreciation of KFC in the past.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> anyone seen anything of tarannausaurus anyway?



Not seen the lad for a while but he has been posting I think, just less than usual.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> You've expressed your appreciation of KFC in the past.



This puts a potential new slant on things...??


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You've expressed your appreciation of KFC in the past.


That doesn't make me the resident expert. I eat it once or twice a year.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That doesn't make me the resident expert. I eat it once it twice a year.


It pretty much does.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Loads of people on here eat takeaways almost everyday of the week, so I am merely an amateur in the KFC/McD/crappy pizza sector


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Loads of people on here eat takeaways almost everyday of the week, so I am merely an amateur in the KFC/McD/crappy pizza sector



When you go what do you usually have and how much does it cost? Do you find the social surroundings and music as convivial as a public house?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> When you go what do you usually have and how much does it cost? Do you find the social surroundings and music as convivial as a public house?


I would never stay in a KFC. I usually have chicken and chips and have to insist on them not giving me a drink with it


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I would never stay in a KFC. I usually have chicken and chips.



How much does it cost?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

I dunno - £4 or £5. I don't have a deep fat frier at home btw, in case you're leading up to something


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I dunno - £4 or £5. I don't have an deep fat frier at home btw, in case you're leading up to something



But you have a pan and oil surely?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

It's a waste of oil to do it at home. And then you have to get rid of the oil.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

So you never use oil?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Not in deep frying quantities


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

You can shallow fry chicken


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Anyway, we were talking about the ludicrousness of paying over the odds for a frozen dinner in a pub, not other ways of wasting your money!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You can shallow fry chicken


So? I don't


----------



## EastEnder (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So you never use oil?


Remember: Whatever OU does is normal, what the other 6.999 billion of us do is weird & freaky.


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

banter


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Shut up you - you don't cook and have no palate


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Remember: Whatever OU does is normal, what the other 6.999 billion of us do is weird & freaky.


Well i reckon a lot of people would care to avoid substandard food at inflated prices merely for convenience, esp if they have to sit in a pub for the privilege of doing so.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Shut up you - you don't cook and have no palate


 

I've got plates.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Meanwhile, earlier in the thread... 




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You pay for the chef's talent


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Your point?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Your point?



The chefs talent in kfc?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, we were talking about the ludicrousness of paying over the odds for a frozen dinner in a pub, not other ways of wasting your money!


The prices in the pub aren't exactly 'over the odds' though, are they?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> The prices in the pub aren't exactly 'over the odds' though, are they?



A sage point..


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

I now see why people insist on having 'chitter-chatter' in the thread title.


----------



## crawl (May 2, 2012)

Didn't see it brought up anywhere.... does anyone know why the tube is closed and 4 firetrucks / police are lined up in front of it? Maybe it's re-opened by now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 2, 2012)

crawl said:


> Didn't see it brought up anywhere.... does anyone know why the tube is closed and 4 firetrucks / police are lined up in front of it? Maybe it's re-opened by now


 
Fire alert at Brixton

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Bit of smoke in the tunnel being investigated. Mentions on twitter.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The prices in the pub aren't exactly 'over the odds' though, are they?


Yes they are if they're just Aunt Bessie's spuds


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The chefs talent in kfc?


The secret spice combo in that case innit. And you take it home to eat.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

I am off


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

I WILL NEVER AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2012)

KFC has been open for a few days, btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Too dear.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am off


Me too.
I have made my position clear and I'm sticking to it, no matter how unreasonable or inconsistent it may appear on closer examination.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, we were talking about the ludicrousness of paying over the odds for a frozen dinner in a pub, not other ways of wasting your money!


Telling.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Telling.


Tis the Urban way


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)




----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2012)

An Ex-Brixtonite was responsible for that ^^^ monstrosity.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

John Major?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


>



What's that got to do with owt?


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

I'm humming it, and so must you.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

Nope. Why did you post it?


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

So you're just being a passive aggressive twat then. Grow some balls.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Just past KFC. Open for takeaway only so OU is okay. We all look forward to his next review.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

STOP CHARACTERISING ME AS A FAST FOOD JUNKIE!   
I cook!


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2012)

Well you didn't seem to like being characterised as a food snob either. Make your mind up.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Went to Wild Caper in the market today but they had just closed. Woman came out and stopped me walking away, offering some of the days leftover pastries for free  cold pizza slice and a doughnut


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

I am a food snob - if I ever said I wasn't I must have been fooling myself


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I am a food snob - if I ever said I wasn't I must have been fooling myself



Do you rate the chips/fries from KFC? They are often maligned but I prefer them to McDs or BK myself. Obviously they are frozen but that is okay on occasion.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

I don't really have an opinion on them. It's all about the chicken. I only get chips cos i feel I ought to. They're ballast. I kind of inhale them without tasting them


----------



## Dan U (May 2, 2012)

There should be some kind of urban challenge, see how quickly every single roast potato in the Albert can be scoffed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2012)

I don't think it would be much of a challenge. They'd be gone in seconds. Though it ain't it's only a stone's throw from Iceland to get more I suppose


----------



## Donx (May 2, 2012)

Fuck me...........Moira Stewart is in the Prince!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

Donx said:
			
		

> Fuck me...........Moira Stewart is in the Prince!!!!!



What is she eating?


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Word about the roast potatoes spreads life wildfire ...


----------



## idumea (May 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Do you rate the chips/fries from KFC? They are often maligned but I prefer them to McDs or BK myself. Obviously they are frozen but that is okay on occasion.


 
McDs chips and KFC chips are one and the same to be but Burger King ones are truly rank...haven't had any in years but they always had the taste/texture of polystyrene to me. 
Perfect shit takeaway meal = KFC gravy, Burger King burger, McDs chips.


----------



## peterkro (May 2, 2012)

Shortcake from a tartened tin.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Word about the roast potatoes spreads life wildfire ...



We have gone proper viral or something


----------



## kittyP (May 2, 2012)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who never realised the Albert did food....



Yes


----------



## kittyP (May 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't really have an opinion on them. It's all about the chicken. I only get chips cos i feel I ought to. They're ballast. I kind of inhale them without tasting them



I was going to back you up by saying I could see you POV about paying for average frozen pub food, even though i don't mind it.


But seeing as you will happily eat a KFC after arguing all that, I take it back


----------



## Donx (May 2, 2012)

Moira is eating nothing in The Prince.....she is heading to the Albert....


----------



## Ol Nick (May 2, 2012)

I like to go to a Gordon Ramsay restaurant, probably Claridges, get the Tasting Menu to take away, freeze it at home, get the Albert to warm it through for a fiver and pint of Kronenbourg, and eat among friends. It ticks all the boxes, especially if I can lay my hands on some Big Mac sauce.

Edited to add: I wonder if the Crown and Anchor have a proper gentrified microwave and could do this for me.


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I like to go to a Gordon Ramsay restaurant, probably Claridges, get the Tasting Menu to take away, freeze it at home, get the Albert to warm it through for a fiver and pint of Kronenbourg, and eat among friends. It ticks all the boxes, especially if I can lay my hands on some Big Mac sauce.
> 
> Edited to add: I wonder if the Crown and Anchor have a proper gentrified microwave and could do this for me.


 
I know your story is lies cos they don't sell Kronenbourg in The Albert


----------



## Ol Nick (May 2, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I know your story is lies cos they don't sell Kronenbourg in The Albert


 
Bah.


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2012)

In other, and much more important news, we've had 2 planning apps through the door this evening re Bradys.  I haven't had a chance yet to look at the planning docs on Lambeth's website, but in short they are:

1.  Ref 11/04500/FUL
Conversion of the existing building into a ground floor and basement commercial unit and seven self contained flats on the upper floors, creation of waster and cycle storage, replacement and amendments to fenestration, alteration to the external elecational treatment and new entrances.

2. Ref 12/00714/ADV
Display of one externally illuminated flat aluminium letters to the cafe front elevation and one externally illuminated built up acrylic letters to shop front.

Now these applications are in two separate names.  We only opened the first one initially as we assumed it was just two copies of the same one, and immediately sighed and said it's going to be Tescos.  But reading the second one it seems like a cafe or bar maybe?  We'll look into it more but worth urbs with an interest looking it up.  I have to say I'm surprised re the residential cos of the closeness to the railway.  We're 50m further away from it and if a heavy goods train goes over our flat shakes, so I dread to imagine what it'll be like that close 

Deadline for application 1 is 17 May and for 2 is 18 May.  Will post this over on the Bradys thread as well.


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2012)

A&C Continental on Atlantic Road are getting a new fridge fitted, which means they're going to be expanding their selection of meat and cheese.    The lady who runs it told me that the "area's changing", which means they can sell more fancy food, presumably.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2012)

editor said:


> So you never buy a bag of chips when you're out then?



Actually chips are one of the hardest things to cook at home.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> Actually chips are one of the hardest things to cook at home.


1. Put oven on
2. Put oven chips on tray and place in oven. Sit down and watch the TV
3. Take out 20 mins later and put on plate
4. Add vinegar and ketchup


----------



## ajdown (May 3, 2012)

editor said:


> 1. Put oven on
> 2. Put oven chips on tray and place in oven. Sit down and watch the TV
> 3. Take out 20 mins later and put on plate
> 4. Add vinegar and ketchup


 
You forgot "and mayonnaise".  Or is that a bit too gentrified?  Perhaps I should have said salad cream.


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You forgot "and mayonnaise". Or is that a bit too gentrified? Perhaps I should have said salad cream.


 
Aioli


----------



## EastEnder (May 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You forgot "and mayonnaise". Or is that a bit too gentrified? Perhaps I should have said salad cream.


_Balsamic_ vinegar would be proper gentrified.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You forgot "and mayonnaise". Or is that a bit too gentrified? Perhaps I should have said salad cream.


It's chips, regular vinegar and ketchup, thanks. Or, perhaps a little bit of salt.

Mayonnaise is for the posh folks on the hill. Brixton Hill.


----------



## billythefish (May 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It's chips, regular vinegar and ketchup, thanks. Or, perhaps a little bit of salt.
> 
> Mayonnaise is for the posh folks on the hill. Brixton Hill.


It's got to be gravy. Why does no-one serve gravy with chips down here?


----------



## EastEnder (May 3, 2012)

billythefish said:


> It's got to be gravy. Why does no-one serve gravy with chips down here?


It's called "civilisation".


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Is anyone going to Transition Town Brixton Open Day at Transition Centre on Saturday? I was thinking of popping along. Not sure if there will be chips but sounds like it is worth a look round.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2012)

I see it's offering ''Drinks and Educatio*m*''


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I see it's offering ''Drinks and Educatio_m_''


 
Well. As we are relocating from the drab area of SW2 to the hip new world of SW9  I thought I should show my face. The drinks sound good (of course) but I am not sure I will be there for 8 hours!!


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is anyone going to Transition Town Brixton Open Day at Transition Centre on Saturday? I was thinking of popping along. Not sure if there will be chips but sounds like it is worth a look round.


FFS which plank decided that pumpkins would be a good choice (for sowing/planting your own activity), considering how much soil space and water just one plant needs?


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

When is that new place next to the Phoenix going to open properly? They told us weeks ago that they'd be open at lunchtime but they're still painting & decorating.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

You mean the old Living Bah/Market House? It was open last night.


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

I was talking about lunchtime. Never seen it open yet, despite being told weeks ago, in person, that they would be the next day.

And they were still decorating it today at lunchtime.


----------



## Chilavert (May 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> I was talking about lunchtime. Never seen it open yet, despite being told weeks ago, in person, that they would be the next day.
> 
> And they were still decorating it today at lunchtime.


I read somewhere that they were opening on the 10th May.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

Lots of Brixton Market/Village news. The wine shop is now open opposite Nour's, and a charcuterie/cheese shop is opening next door to it in June. A Brazilian place has opened next to Nour called Prima Donna I think. In BV, El Panzon (burritos - same as in the Hootahob) is now in the corner unit where the Colombian place used to be. I am quite excited about this one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

editor said:


> It's chips, regular vinegar and ketchup, thanks. Or, perhaps a little bit of salt.
> 
> Mayonnaise is for the posh folks on the hill. Brixton Hill.


 
Best place for mayo is the bin, preferably one in SW9


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:
			
		

> In BV, El Panzon (burritos - same as in the Hootahob) is now in the corner unit where the Colombian place used to be. I am quite excited about this one.



That is good news


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Well. As we are relocating from the drab area of SW2 to the hip new world of SW9  I thought I should show my face. The drinks sound good (of course) but I am not sure I will be there for 8 hours!!


 
What do you want to move to that treeless desert for?


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What do you want to move to that treeless desert for?



We don't 'want' to move anywhere


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What do you want to move to that treeless desert for?



 I will miss the proximity to the Hoot and Brockwell Park. Lived in SW9 before and the digs are good.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

kittyP said:
			
		

> We don't 'want' to move anywhere



Sadly this is correct but needs must. Who likes moving anyway/anytime?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

...and it's the Magpie postcode. Nothing else matters


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

SW9 is where all the cool kids live


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Should be a thread debating it really? Surprised it has not come up before tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> SW9 is where all the cool kids live


 
in pissy alleys


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should be a thread debating it really? Surprised it has not come up before tbh.


Not as often as English breakfast, anyway.


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Lots of Brixton Market/Village news. The wine shop is now open opposite Nour's, and a charcuterie/cheese shop is opening next door to it in June. A Brazilian place has opened next to Nour called Prima Donna I think. In BV, El Panzon (burritos - same as in the Hootahob) is now in the corner unit where the Colombian place used to be. I am quite excited about this one.


 
The wine shop is small but has some interesting bottles. Prices are about £7-£10.

Prima Donna is run by the people from the excellent Brazas on Tulse Hill rd.

Excited about El Panzon too


----------



## bluestreak (May 3, 2012)

oh god i hate brixton village these days.  not that i liked it much before.  why can't shops open selling things i care about or food that is fit for normal decent hard working families.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> oh god i hate brixton village these days.  not that i liked it much before.  why can't shops open selling things i care about or food that is fit for normal decent hard working families.



Like bread?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Like bread?


 
Expensive bread?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Expensive bread?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

I've eaten once in Granville Arcade since it got posh. Pakistani food. Very good indeed. Lunch it was, with hendo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

I don't mind the poshos being there in previously long-closed shops, just as long as the market stalwarts aren't priced out, which prices me out. That will probably happen though.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've eaten once in Granville Arcade since it got posh. Pakistani food. Very good indeed. Lunch it was, with hendo.



And not expensive.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 3, 2012)

I don't know. I didn't pay, hendo did.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Will definitely be trying Prima Donna!  How exciting.  

and pleased about El Panzon - only Mexican food in London I've ever really enjoyed.

The bread down that way really is pricey though - can't bring myself to buy it...


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

Most "proper" bread is expensive these days, unfortunately.  Partly because the price of decent flour has shot up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Most "proper" bread is expensive these days, unfortunately. Partly because the price of decent flour has shot up.


 
The poor can't afford "proper" bread


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Proper eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Proper eh?


 
Yeah, proper.  Probably has seeds and nuts on it as well and does things to your bowels


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

I mean the handmade stuff - not the processed crap you get in supermarkets.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The poor can't afford "proper" bread


 
They can if they make it themselves like wot I do - works out at around 50p a loaf for sourdough, which would knock you back around £3 at least in an artisan bakery.   Not that I'm claiming to be poor!


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Proper eh?


Non Chorley process and/or organic and/or sourdough.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

You can bake your own bread?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> They can if they make it themselves like wot I do - works out at around 50p a loaf for sourdough, which would knock you back around £3 at least in an artisan bakery.  Not that I'm claiming to be poor!


 
The poor don't have time.  They're too busy stressing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Non Chorley process and/or organic and/or sourdough.


 
You're showing how posh you are.  I don't even know what Chorley process means


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The poor don't have time.  They're too busy stressing



About if their horse will win so they can buy beer?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> They can if they make it themselves like wot I do - works out at around 50p a loaf for sourdough, which would knock you back around £3 at least in an artisan bakery.  Not that I'm claiming to be poor!


 
50p to make and they charge £3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> About if their horse will win so they can buy beer?


 
and the rich don't gamble or drink beer?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're showing how posh you are. I don't even know what Chorley process means


I know because of some freelance translation I did (once upon another lifetime)  for a firm which made commercial size kneading machines and mixers.   

Chorley process: Vitamin C added with the yeast (makes the yeast a lot more lively), steam proving on a conveyor belt, no knocking back it's only proved once, conveyor belt oven.  

And consequently extra gluten, partly because the dough has far less time to ferment.  Also less flavour.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

I know all about the Chorley thing (Stig has been on about this for years) but I'd rather use the bread machine if I want to avoid that.  I just can't bring myself to pay almost £4 for a loaf of bread!  Also sourdough is perfectly nice but there does seem to be a bit of an obsession with it - every now and then does me.


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> About if their horse will win so they can buy beer?


Horses are a mug's game, and by tomorrow evening I'll have damn well earned any beer which gets tipped down my throat!


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> <snip>sourdough is perfectly nice but there does seem to be a bit of an obsession with it - every now and then does me.


FWIW the kitchen here is only right for sourdough in the summer, the rest of the year it's too cold.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> and the rich don't gamble or drink beer?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You can bake your own bread?


Sweetie, there are a lot of things I can do, but prefer not to.  At least, not all the time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Horses are a mug's game, and by tomorrow evening I'll have damn well earned any beer which gets tipped down my throat!


 
Same as, and I only bet once a year, but I deserve a pint or two!


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 50p to make and they charge £3


 
Less than that for bakeries because they'll buy the flour in bulk.  But then they also have labour and overheads.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Sweetie, there are a lot of things I can do, but prefer not to.  At least, not all the time.



Witchcraft


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I know all about the Chorley thing (Stig has been on about this for years) but I'd rather use the bread machine if I want to avoid that. I just can't bring myself to pay almost £4 for a loaf of bread! Also sourdough is perfectly nice but there does seem to be a bit of an obsession with it - every now and then does me.


 
I like it because it has a lot of flavour, keeps well and makes great toast!  I use the breadmaker every now and then but the bread isn't as nice and it doesn't keep as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Less than that for bakeries because they'll buy the flour in bulk. But then they also have labour and overheads.


 

Yes, I realise that, but still, £3! 

I doubt I've ever eaten £3 bread 

How much do cupcakes take to make compared to bread?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Witchcraft


Turning the likes of you into a toad.  Er, did somebody else get there first?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Turning the likes of you into a toad.  Er, did somebody else get there first?



I am all frog and proud


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am all frog and proud


 
Racist 110!!10111


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Racist 110!!10111


 
I bet badgers has hairy armpits


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet badgers has hairy armpits


 
*spit*


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I bet badgers has hairy armpits



Wispy more than hairy.. 

Hair is all focused in the nose and toes area


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> *spit*


 
You're not supposed to lick them nipsla


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I bet badgers has hairy armpits



Not as much as me


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Wispy more than hairy..
> 
> Hair is all focused in the nose and toes area



See


----------



## innit (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Lots of Brixton Market/Village news. The wine shop is now open opposite Nour's, and a charcuterie/cheese shop is opening next door to it in June. A Brazilian place has opened next to Nour called Prima Donna I think. In BV, El Panzon (burritos - same as in the Hootahob) is now in the corner unit where the Colombian place used to be. I am quite excited about this one.


El Panzon needs some work. One hour wait for food this evening - loads of hacked off customers.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

innit said:


> El Panzon needs some work. One hour wait for food this evening - loads of hacked off customers.


 
I walked through (on my way to the chippy  ) and it looked ridiculously busy.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to lick them nipsla






			
				kittyP said:
			
		

> See



What is going on here?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I walked through (on my way to the chippy  ) and it looked ridiculously busy.



No problem in the Hoot for take out


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What is going on here?


 
All your dreams come true


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I like it because it has a lot of flavour, keeps well and makes great toast! I use the breadmaker every now and then but the bread isn't as nice and it doesn't keep as well.


 
Bread doesn't last that long in our household so that's not a problem!  I make a lot of sandwiches (packed lunch every day at work - it's that or the school canteen and I'm not insane..  ) and I find sourdough and a lot of similar not great for sangers - too firm.  So I guess needs must!!  I do like toasted sourdough with some really fresh eggs on it though.  It's not that I don't like it but I don't have to always have it and certainly not at the sort of prices it goes for.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW the kitchen here is only right for sourdough in the summer, the rest of the year it's too cold.


 
I found that in our kitchen even with the bread machine... (we've moved now - not sure about new kitchen) but in winter I had to move the bread machine into the warmest room and plug it in next to the radiator!


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Bread doesn't last that long in our household so that's not a problem! I make a lot of sandwiches (packed lunch every day at work - it's that or the school canteen and I'm not insane..  ) and I find sourdough and a lot of similar not great for sangers - too firm. So I guess needs must!! I do like toasted sourdough with some really fresh eggs on it though. It's not that I don't like it but I don't have to always have it and certainly not at the sort of prices it goes for.


 
We only get through a loaf a week approximately.   I don't really eat sandwiches that much although hendo has no problem using four or five day old sourdough for his sandwiches, the heathen.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I found that in our kitchen even with the bread machine... (we've moved now - not sure about new kitchen) but in winter I had to move the bread machine into the warmest room and plug it in next to the radiator!


 
At the risk of being a bread bore  , it just means that the bread rises more slowly.  Longer fermentation = more flavour.  I love how cooking is science sometimes!


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

innit said:


> El Panzon needs some work. One hour wait for food this evening - loads of hacked off customers.


I've found a lot of these small places in BV aren't really geared up for the massive crowds they get on Thurs/Fri nights.


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> At the risk of being a bread bore  , it just means that the bread rises more slowly. Longer fermentation = more flavour. I love how cooking is science sometimes!


 
After several months of sporadic use, our bread machine has been relegated to the cupboard of too-much-hassle kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> After several months of sporadic use, our bread machine has been relegated to the cupboard of too-much-hassle kitchen gadgets.


 
I don't find the breadmaker much hassle. Making bread by hand is more time-consuming, and requires planning, but the results are better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I don't find the breadmaker much hassle. Making bread by hand is more time-consuming, and requires planning, but the results are better.


 
Poor people don't have big enough kitchens for bread makers


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> At the risk of being a bread bore  , it just means that the bread rises more slowly. Longer fermentation = more flavour. I love how cooking is science sometimes!


 
I understand how bread rises and the role of heat in it.. but this is using a bread machine - so on a timer.  If the dough hasn't risen enough by the time the machine decides to go for the full cook - it doesn't produce risen bread, so in winter there was not enough warmth in the kitchen to make it work.  Also, I'm also not talking about sourdough - just regular bread.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Bread in a tin trumps breadmaker. But time is precious and the breadmaker is good enough here. 

(I still miss Mighty White)


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I don't find the breadmaker much hassle. Making bread by hand is more time-consuming, and requires planning, but the results are better.


No breadmaker here - and IMHO breadmakers require too much salt and sugar to be added.  It gets done by hand (and that really is by hand, the handheld mixer is too noisy for my liking) or not at all.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I understand how bread rises and the role of heat in it.. but this is using a bread machine - so on a timer. If the dough hasn't risen enough by the time the machine decides to go for the full cook - it doesn't produce risen bread, so in winter there was not enough warmth in the kitchen to make it work. Also, I'm also not talking about sourdough - just regular bread.


 
That's interesting - I used the breadmaker the other night for the first time in ages and the bread didn't rise enough although it was still edible.  I blamed my out-of-date yeast but maybe the kitchen was too cold.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> That's interesting - I used the breadmaker the other night for the first time in ages and the bread didn't rise enough although it was still edible. I blamed my out-of-date yeast but maybe the kitchen was too cold.


 
That's exactly what I did - blamed my yeast, until I bought new yeast and it happened again.  It was gaijinboy (talking about science!) who suggested moving it to a warmer place and it did the trick.


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> That's exactly what I did - blamed my yeast, until I bought new yeast and it happened again. It was gaijinboy (talking about science!) who suggested moving it to a warmer place and it did the trick.


 
I haven't had any problems though with the sourdough I make by hand - which I leave to rise overnight in the kitchen.   Although occasionally when it's really cold I put it in the oven with the pilot light on.  I will have to do more experiments!


----------



## Ms T (May 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor people don't have big enough kitchens for break makers


 
Let them eat (vegan) cupcakes!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Very foody chitter-chatter this month? Shame really, it used to be all beer and guns #edgy


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2012)

I am using a bread maker at the mo and it rises too much like in Maurice Sendak's In The Night Kitchen. It's the same machine as my parents' yet it has different results. Maybe it's because of the recent damp weather?


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2012)

it's the gentrification.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Very foody chitter-chatter this month? Shame really, it used to be all beer and guns #edgy


 
That's gentrification for you


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I haven't had any problems though with the sourdough I make by hand - which I leave to rise overnight in the kitchen. Although occasionally when it's really cold I put it in the oven with the pilot light on. I will have to do more experiments!


 
isn't sourdough risen at lower temperatures in order to achieve the process you talked about a few posts ago?  Maybe leave a sourdough and a regular overnight to compare results!  Then write them up!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> it's the gentrification.



I hate the gentrification (not in a racist way mind, each to their own and that) now


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

I used to work in a bakery, if anyone wants to know anything from a professional.

This one- http://www.fletchersbakeries.co.uk/the-group/fletchers


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I read somewhere that they were opening on the 10th May.


 
I hope you're getting muddled with TK Maxx, cos if I find out that the bloke lied to my face when I spoke to him weeks ago then I will be even less happy than I currently am.


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> I hope you're getting muddled with TK Maxx, cos if I find out that the bloke lied to my face when I spoke to him weeks ago then I will be even less happy than I currently am.



Put his windows in with lasagne


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Put his windows in with lasagne



With chips, salad or garlic bread as a side?


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

He looked like the sort of cunt that wouldn't even consider serving lasagne.


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> With chips, salad or garlic bread as a side?



Chips, blatantly


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

With anything.

I'm supposed to be going there tomorrow, too.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> With anything.
> 
> I'm supposed to be going there tomorrow, too.


 
Albert roast dinner instead?  I hear there's unlimited roast potatoes


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

I heard that was on a Sunday.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Had anyone ever had Sunday Roast at the Albert? I can't see it bring a gourmet winner but it does offer UNLIMITED roast potatoes and gravy.



He is correct ^


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

As always.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Onket for mayor


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Onket for mayor



We can call him OnJo or something?


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> We can call him OnJo or something?


 
BoKet?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2012)

Lindy hopping at Brixton Bake Off last week:





Incontrovertible proof of the colonisation of the twee!


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

Embarrassing.


----------



## boohoo (May 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Lindy hopping at Brixton Bake Off last week:
> 
> Incontrovertible proof of the colonisation of the twee!


 
But they have also had samba dancers down there on a different week- is that also twee?


----------



## boohoo (May 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> BoKet?


 
bOnket


----------



## Chilavert (May 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I hope you're getting muddled with TK Maxx, cos if I find out that the bloke lied to my face when I spoke to him weeks ago then I will be even less happy than I currently am.


This is where I got the information from Onket, sorry: http://www.market-house.co.uk/

Edit: And that picture actually makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> But they have also had samba dancers down there on a different week- is that also twee?


Don't be silly, that's vibrant.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> This is where I got the information from Onket, sorry: http://www.market-house.co.uk/


I want to be a 'tropical deejay'.
Even managing to be a 'topical deejay' would be a start.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.


As if it wasn't offputting enough already


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.



Madness. I had to do that at a club once. Only photo id I had was my passport  

Think at the Dogstar this is a licensing thing?


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.


 
Heard a rumour about this.  Tbh it'll stop me going there if I have to do that.  I'm not carting my driving licence and passport round with me on a night out, and I don't have any other photo ID.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Madness. I had to do that at a club once. Only photo id I had was my passport
> 
> Think at the Dogstar this is a licensing thing?


Let's just say that it wasn't exactly their idea.

I don't carry any ID out with me, neither do I want to. Luckily, I know the staff there so it's not a problem for me, but if it catches on there'll be loads of places I won't be going to in the future.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> As if it wasn't offputting enough already


Dogstar's alright in the week. Late opening, free to get in and usually a lively crowd.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2012)

What kind of photo ID do they expect people to carry around with them? And what is the use of it anyway? Do they keep a record of customers in case of trouble?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Dogstar's alright in the week. Late opening, free to get in and usually a lively crowd.


I will never agree with you


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What kind of photo ID do they expect people to carry around with them? And what is the use of it anyway? Do they keep a record of customers in case of trouble?


 
I always carry my photocard driving licence around with me.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2012)

Good for you, but many would find it a bit too much of an imposition to be expected to carry their passport around in their own country


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I will never agree with you


You just have fun at home instead, clutching your bag of frozen spuds and congratulating yourself on how much money you're saving.


----------



## EastEnder (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I always carry my photocard driving licence around with me.


The only photo ID I ever have on me is a 10 year old, water damaged TFL thing (from back when you needed photo ID with paper season tickets). They can scan that in all they like, but there's no bloody way I'm taking my damn passport to a pub!


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2012)

Lets not patronise places that impose daft rules such as this. It's a slippery slope with drug swabs and full body searches at the bottom.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Heard a rumour about this. Tbh it'll stop me going there if I have to do that. I'm not carting my driving licence and passport round with me on a night out, and I don't have any other photo ID.


 
Well, you wouldn't have to take both would you!

But yeah, this isn't good.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> This is where I got the information from Onket, sorry: http://www.market-house.co.uk/
> 
> Edit: And that picture actually makes my skin crawl.


 
I thought the Ed said it was already open.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Lets not patronise places that impose daft rules such as this. It's a slippery slope with drug swabs and full body searches at the bottom.



Do you mean body searches 'at' or 'in' the bottom. Neither are good mind


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Lets not patronise places that impose daft rules such as this. It's a slippery slope with drug swabs and full body searches at the bottom.


I don't think it's generally the clubs introducing the imposin'.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I thought the Ed said it was already open.


That's the tropical deejay grand opening. But it has been open for a while.


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think it's generally the clubs introducing the imposin'.


Nah it's the plod and the licensing people. However these things need to be resisted.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Nah it's the plod and the licensing people. However these things need to be resisted.


I imagine clubs can't be too chuffed at having to do this. The extra door staff costs are going to hurt, as are losing punters who don't come out for the night ID'd to the max.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Nah it's the plod and the licensing people. However these things need to be resisted.


 
Doesn't that end up with the club losing money and maybe closing down?


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I imagine clubs can't be too chuffed at having to do this. The extra door staff costs are going to hurt, as are losing punters who don't come out for the night ID'd to the max.


Well if the places go under the plod will have less chance of imposing rules like this.


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't that end up with the club losing money and maybe closing down?


Yup!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't that end up with the club losing money and maybe closing down?


Not sure that the plod/licensing people would care much.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

Just sit outside and make your own entertainment hipster style...


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Not sure that the plod/licensing people would care much.


 
So what good does resisting it do? None really.


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> So what good does resisting it do? None really.


The council won't want empty pubs/clubs blighting their areas. If pubs/clubs that implement their rules go under, they will have to relax the rules in the future.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just sit outside and make your own entertainment hipster style...


That guy's all over the internet at the moment!

I quite like him. He shows more imagination that the usual idiots.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

TopCat said:


> The council won't want empty pubs/clubs blighting their areas. If pubs/clubs that implement their rules go under, they will have to relax the rules in the future.


Or encourage them to turn into nice restaurants!


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Or encourage them to turn into nice restaurants!


 
Or luxury flats. Dogstar is ripe for that.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Or luxury flats. Dogstar is ripe for that.


Mere _inches_ from the Villaaaage!


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> That's the tropical deejay grand opening. But it has been open for a while.


 
Wasn't open again today.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

editor said:


> If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.


 
I wonder if they will start using facebook on smartphones to check the validity of the ID


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2012)

£2.90 for a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale in the Albert isn't too bad, is it.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> £2.90 for a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale in the Albert isn't too bad, is it.


 
So........what you are suggesting is that it is a 'cheap bar' then?


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2012)

No, it's not cheap, obviously. It's not £1, £1.50 or even £2.

But £2.90 for a bottle I'd say was a reasonable price. Not too bad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Loads of bikers just gone through.

London to Brighton bike run?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Think there is a London cyclists meet up today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Some stragglers just went through.  Think I hear more


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Think there is a London cyclists meet up today.


 
This is motorbikes!  Or do cyclists make that racket as well?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> This is motorbikes!  Or do cyclists make that racket as well?



I see


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

hm, maybe it's for this (Hastings)

*May Day motorcycle rally*






07 May 2012
Today sees the annual May Day motorcycle rally finish in Hastings. Around 20,000 bikes, trikes and scooters are expected along with thousands of spectators.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Homes under the Hammer now.  Straightaway recognised the outside of the place.  Flats opposite Decorators Mate in Streatham Hill


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a photobooth in Brixton tube?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there's a photobooth in Brixton tube?



Pretty sure there is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pretty sure there is.


 
Really?  I thought it had disappeared years ago


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Really?  I thought it had disappeared years ago



I may be wrong. Thought there was one on the left as you go down?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I may be wrong. Thought there was one on the left as you go down?


 
Yeah, I remember it being on the left but I don't remember seeing it for years

However, this is coming from someone who knew and had seen the one in WH Smiths in Streatham and then it suddenly disappeared (having never gone anywhere)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

TFL says it doesn't have photo booths.

It doesn't have lifts either though 

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/stations/1000031.aspx


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

We are not helping really


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Well I don't reckon it does 

I've not been down there for a good while though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

I reckon TFL have decided the lifts are out of action so often, it's better to just deny their existence


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 6, 2012)

There's one in Herne hill station


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2012)

Tip- If you can find a shop that does passport photos they are much cheaper and you get a better picture cos it's taken by a human.

There are loads of 'cornershop/newsagent' type shops in Peckham that do it but I didn't notice at all until I needed a pic for my daughter's passport, now they seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2012)

Snappy Snaps opposite the tube will do it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Snappy Snaps opposite the tube will do it


 
and Kingshield Chemist

erm, maybe not Kingshield.  It's King something I think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

and if you're up Streatham, then WH Smiths and Morrisons


----------



## colacubes (May 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Snappy Snaps opposite the tube will do it


 
Shut down a few months ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Shut down a few months ago.


 
Poor Crispy.   Used to know everything that was happening down there


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2012)

I didn't deserve to start this thread


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I didn't deserve to start this thread


 
So Not Brixton.

Any

More.

For

Shame.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2012)

Lambeth have suspended the parking bay in front of our house, and also round the corner for a week while electricity work is carried out.  The suspension lasts until the end of today, but the work is finished.  Today I noticed that people who'd parked (with permits) in the suspended bays have got tickets - on a Bank Holiday, which seems spectacularly cuntish.  I know it's the letter of the law and all that, but still.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

Joyless weather again. Going outdoors soon too. I predict a bus to the pub rather than a walk. Shame it is raining for the parade today, not that I had planned to pop along.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2012)

It's supposed to brighten up later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

hm, Windmill or Bridge on the River Kwai?  Tough decision


----------



## Thaw (May 7, 2012)

Spacemakers on Radio 4 at the mo, talking about Granville Arcade


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2012)

Anyone?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/my-big-fat-greek-restaurant.293037/


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, Windmill or Bridge on the River Kwai? Tough decision


Swallows and Amazons FTW.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Anyone?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/my-big-fat-greek-restaurant.293037/



Anyone what?


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2012)

I thought you could read, Badgers?!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I thought you could read, Badgers?!



Am too busy


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2012)

I see.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Anyone?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/my-big-fat-greek-restaurant.293037/


I have no comment to make on far flung restaurants in a Brixton thread.


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2012)

Apart from that one?^


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2012)

editor said:


> If you go to the Dogstar you'll have to take photo ID which is scanned in before you're allowed entry.


unbelieveable. I won't be going there again if that's the case. I notice there's been some complaining on Twitter over the past week of people getting chucked out of the Dogstar and knarly security guards.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

The 39 Steps, Brixton 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-39-steps-brixton-railway-station/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2012)

To my shame, I can say that I've never, ever noticed that


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> unbelieveable. I won't be going there again if that's the case. I notice there's been some complaining on Twitter over the past week of people getting chucked out of the Dogstar and knarly security guards.



Has anyone tried the pizza though?


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> To my shame, I can say that I've never, ever noticed that


You will the next time you pass it though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You will the next time you pass it though.


 
I'll probably forget and curse and decide to make a point of looking on return journey - and forget again


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2012)

Put a reminder on your phone?


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2012)

I've posted on the Coach & Horses/Living Bar thread about it still not being open at lunchtime.


----------



## leanderman (May 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone tried the pizza though?


 
At the Dogstar? One comes with Reggae Reggae sauce. Seemed okay, but I was drunk


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's one in Herne hill station


cheers, used this one in the end, and now have miserable looking face that'll be on my passport til my mid-late 40s


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> cheers, used this one in the end, and now have miserable looking face that'll be on my passport til my mid-late 40s


 
Miserable is about the best you can hope for in a passport photo IME. The alternatives being drunk or insane.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

I am translucent in mine.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

The Market House is having its grand launch party tomorrow. Whenever I see the word 'deejays' I just think of AK and his Kombat Explosions.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

It was busy in there on Sunday evening, that's fo sho.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It was busy in there on Sunday evening, that's fo sho.


I reckon it might be worth a separate thread because I want to hear urban's verdict!


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I reckon it might be worth a separate thread because I want to hear urban's verdict!


 
One here- http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...orses-living-bar.234815/page-13#post-11154109


----------



## Kanda (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I reckon it might be worth a separate thread because I want to hear urban's verdict!


 
There's already another thread.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I reckon it might be worth a separate thread because I want to hear urban's verdict!



Might be one already


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Kanda said:


> There's already another thread.


Not for the grand opening there's not.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Might be one already


 
Started by a poster called 'editor'.

Anyone heard of him/her?


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Not for the grand opening there's not.


 
Don't be silly.

While we're at it though, if we're having one for each night, I want one for each lunchtime too.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

It's like being ravaged by pogofish poodles.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It's like being ravaged by pogofish poodles.



Pink one's


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It's like being ravaged by pogofish poodles.


 
Hmmm. Are you ok?

First you claim not to have any knowledge of a thread YOU started. Now you're talking about being ravaged by poodles.

I'd go for a lie down, mate.


----------



## Kanda (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Not for the grand opening there's not.


 
Grand opening is actually mentioned in the thread linked, the last post...


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Grand opening is actually mentioned in the thread linked, the last post...


There is no mention of the 'grand opening' in that thread title, or, indeed, any mention of even _the name_ of this new establishment.

But thanks are due to you and Onket for helping redefine how dull, pogofish-style pedantic nitpicking can be. It was fabuously tedious stuff.

Shame you haven't really got the story straight either, but there you go.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

We'd best start a new thread now to talk about this.

And carry on talking about 'chitter chatter' here.

Or does each bit of 'chitter chatter' need a new thread?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> We'd best start a new thread now to talk about this.
> 
> And carry on talking about 'chitter chatter' here.
> 
> Or does each bit of 'chitter chatter' need a new thread?


You're free to post what you like, where you like, just as I'm free to start a new thread on topics that interest me.

There was no dedicated thread about this new bar, and it's not unusual for new threads to be started about interesting topics that have come up in the chitter chatter threads. In fact, it's rather helpful when people do that because stuff can get lost in these uber-threads.

HTH. HAND.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

My reply to your post is in it's own thread.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2012)

Are there any roast potatoes limits in this new place?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are there any roast potatoes limits in this new place?


I'd like to think you can lie on the floor and have a roast potato funnel attached for maximum, all night intake.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd like to think you can lie on the floor and have a roast potato funnel attached for maximum, all night intake.



Gentrification ^


----------



## EastEnder (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd like to think you can lie on the floor and have a roast potato funnel attached for maximum, all night intake.


Attached to where?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

A huge tree has collapsed and crushed a car full of people in Tulse Hill


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2012)

Eek?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> A huge tree has collapsed and crushed a car full of people in Tulse Hill


 
You don't need to look so happy about it 

but 

Are they ok?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they ok?


 
Dunno, my mate was on a bus just behind the car that got crushed, he couldn't stick around as he was late for an appointment. Said it didn't look good at all  lots of people with their cameras and phones out getting footage, so there's bound to be something floating round on twitter etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Dunno, my mate was on a bus just behind the car that got crushed, he couldn't stick around as he was late for an appointment. Said it didn't look good at all  lots of people with their cameras and phones out getting footage, so there's bound to be something floating round on twitter etc.


 
These people need shooting.

Hope occupants of the car are ok.  Wonder what caused the tree to topple though


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

> Just drove past Tulse Hill. A tree fell right on top of a car. They look pretty rough but alive.


https://twitter.com/#!/ChristyQuinn/status/200205707071594496


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/ChristyQuinn/status/200205707071594496


 
That's good


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Attached to where?


Any end, both ends; whatever you fancy so long as they can keep on taking an artillery of roast potatoes.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

Hang on a minute, are these frozen roast potatoes?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> Hang on a minute, are these frozen roast potatoes?


Much cheaper, but a little more painful on the way in.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2012)

Why not do it yourself at home? It's cheaper.

Etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> I am translucent in mine.


Me too - I'm just a pair of eyes floating between two patches of ginger


----------



## clandestino (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> A huge tree has collapsed and crushed a car full of people in Tulse Hill


 
Any idea exactly where on Tulse Hill this was? Northbound buses being diverted up Palace Road at the moment. Glad to hear the people in the car are OK.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

The one way system near Tulse Hill train station, Christchurch Road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what the queues are like in the Lambeth "Customer Centres"? I need to get a visitors parking permit today. Anyone know whether it's better to go now, or lunchtime, or later in the day? Is the Streatham one less busy than the Olive Morris House one? Cheers


----------



## madolesance (May 10, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know what the queues are like in the Lambeth "Customer Centres"? I need to get a visitors parking permit today. Anyone know whether it's better to go now, or lunchtime, or later in the day? Is the Streatham one less busy than the Olive Morris House one? Cheers


 
Phone them up and book an appointment which allows you to use a seperate queue. Usually you will get seen straight away.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Phone them up and book an appointment which allows you to use a seperate queue. Usually you will get seen straight away.


ah cheers - didn't realise you could do that. Thanks 

E2A: magic - got appt straightaway. Never known Lambeth efficiency like it. Fair play.


----------



## trabuquera (May 10, 2012)

Avoid Olive Morris House at all costs. Streatham will be less busy and even the 'parking shop' at Kennington (opposite from the Imperial War Museum) is better.

This morning's que for TX Maxx was already snaking round the block ... at 08:40 .... madness!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> This morning's que for TX Maxx was already snaking round the block ... at 08:40 .... madness!


 
I'm going to get dressed and then have a nose.  Will report back soon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Avoid Olive Morris House at all costs. Streatham will be less busy and even the 'parking shop' at Kennington (opposite from the Imperial War Museum) is better.
> 
> This morning's que for TX Maxx was already snaking round the block ... at 08:40 .... madness!


 
Yep.  Streatham will be much quieter and sod you trabuquera for outing the secret.   Once everyone knows, it'll be packed up there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm going to get dressed and then have a nose. Will report back soon


 


See you next week then, or in A&E


----------



## EastEnder (May 10, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Avoid Olive Morris House at all costs.


When I went there to get visitor parking permits (without an appointment), it was one of those times I sorely regretted not taking along a good book, some decent ear plugs and a packed lunch.


----------



## quimcunx (May 10, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm going to get dressed and then have a nose. Will report back soon


 
Have you taken the day off specially, nipsla?


----------



## gabi (May 10, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> Avoid Olive Morris House at all costs. Streatham will be less busy and even the 'parking shop' at Kennington (opposite from the Imperial War Museum) is better.
> 
> This morning's que for TX Maxx was already snaking round the block ... at 08:40 .... madness!


 
there was no queue at all at 9am, not sure what youre on about


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Have you taken the day off specially, nipsla?


 
No I'm on strike


----------



## Dan U (May 10, 2012)

http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?340190

Grand Master Flash is playing that bit of roof on top of KFC


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2012)

Orang Utan could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 10, 2012)

Has the whole Roti discussion of last year died down?

I had a great roti lunch the other day at a new carnival centre cafe in the railway arches accross Coldharbour Lane from Loughborough Junction Station. Excellent curries and a roti for a fiver. Good coffee in a mini cafitiere. All very quirky and friendly.


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2012)

Fwiw, Chuka will be doing a walkabout in Streatham High Road around mid-morning with that well known public servant Stephen Hester, among other tings.


----------



## Frumious B. (May 11, 2012)

You know the lovely lady with the fruit stall at the jn of Electric Lane and Electric Av? It's just in front of the tiny phone shop which is under the fox and cherries. She's been running the stall with her son for ever and ever - loves being out in the market, whatever the weather. She's been away for a while to have medical treatment and is back today. She's one of those patients who likes to talk rather than keep it a secret, so if you stop for a chat she'll be very chuffed. She's part time for the moment, waiting for test results and stuff. Do give her some moral support.


----------



## Greebo (May 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> You know the lovely lady with the fruit stall at the jn of Electric Lane and Electric Av?<snip>She's been away for a while to have medical treatment and is back today. She's one of those patients who likes to talk rather than keep it a secret, so if you stop for a chat she'll be very chuffed. She's part time for the moment, waiting for test results and stuff. Do give her some moral support.


Thanks for the tip, I may be going that way later on anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, Chuka will be doing a walkabout in Streatham High Road around mid-morning with that well known public servant Stephen Hester, among other tings.


 
He was in allied carpets sainsburys on sunday. Picking up a couple of things after the windmill event I suppose.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

The Barretts Homes development on Coldharbour Lane has now got a shiny, shiny black glossy wall surrounding it.


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

the one with the green balconies?   That'll look striking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> the one with the green balconies? That'll look striking.


 
I don't think they're the ones Ed's talking about.  I went past the lime green balconies today and didn't notice anything different


----------



## leanderman (May 11, 2012)

Another bar is opening on Market Row. Called Bukowski, opposite Casa Morita.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> the one with the green balconies? That'll look striking.


It's on the old Cooltan site. They've even got a row of flapping 'Barretts Homes' flags on there too, probably designed to catch the eye of any young professional passing by.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

/Barratt Homes


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like a nasty accident on Brixton Road  few tweets saying road closed and police / ambulances there. Chap hit by a bus people tweeting


----------



## ajdown (May 12, 2012)

BBC Travel says "A23 London - A23 Brixton Road in Brixton closed and queueing traffic in both directions between the A2217 Coldharbour Lane junction and Brixton police station traffic lights, because of an accident. Congestion on southbound to the Jebb Avenue junction and on northbound to the Villa Road junction."


----------



## RaverDrew (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Chilavert (May 12, 2012)

Yep just came down the hill, big traffic jams. From what I could see the accident took place outside TKMaxx.


----------



## shygirl (May 12, 2012)

Saw the man being put into ambulance, hope he survives.  Apparently, the bus driver was alterted to the fact he'd hit someone by passengers on the bus, hence bus not stopping til outside mothercare.


----------



## shygirl (May 12, 2012)

Has anyone noticed how dangerously close to the kerb some of the buses passing through are?  Its pretty scary...


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

And 3 hours later outside M&S Atlantic road crossing a bus had to sit stationary and beep two times at some woman stood on the road looking at her phone.


----------



## Sirena (May 12, 2012)

I've been in Brixton for 25 years and I just think the place would be so much nicer if the main parts of the main street were not also bus stops.  But where else could you put the stops?


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

You could knock down the market and have a terminus.


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You could knock down the market and have a terminus.


And then where do you put the market?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Has anyone noticed how dangerously close to the kerb some of the buses passing through are? Its pretty scary...


 
I saw a guy almost get knocked into the road by a bus outside the Beehive when a bus hit his arm.  They are very very close, but then Brixton's streets down there are very very narrow


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

Where it is. I choose market over terminus.

e2a:  but most stations that have that many buses have terminiiiiii.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And then where do you put the market?


 
Granville Arcade


----------



## fortyplus (May 12, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I've been in Brixton for 25 years and I just think the place would be so much nicer if the main parts of the main street were not also bus stops. But where else could you put the stops?


Just push them out into the middle of the road. It's the through traffic that's the problem, not the bus-stops.


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Granville Arcade


All of it?  Have you got a shoehorn?


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

Put them where tesco is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> All of it? Have you got a shoehorn?


 
Well, just the stallholders who aren't mad on cold weather


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Put them where tesco is.


Now *that *could work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Now *that *could work.


 
You could shove a few stalls into MacDonalds


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

No! put the terminus there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No! put the terminus there.


 

That's a long walk to the tube for some people though and would just result in the whole pavement from McShitey's to the tube being packed when everyone gets off the buses


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could shove a few stalls into MacDonalds





quimcunx said:


> No! put the terminus there.


Both excellent suggestions, ladies.  Please don't force me to choose one over the other.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Both excellent suggestions, ladies. Please don't force me to choose one over the other.


 
They could knock down the front of H&M and let the buses go in there.  That way people at the last bus stop get to have a bus shelter when it's pissing down


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2012)

I fear you are underestimating the turning circle of buses there. 
You could knock down macdonalds to M&S and make that the terminus. 

As you can see there are few feasible and palatable alternatives.


----------



## Sirena (May 12, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Just push them out into the middle of the road. It's the through traffic that's the problem, not the bus-stops.


 I was going to do a post suggesting they pave over the whole of the Town Centre and make it a pedestrian-priority 5 mph area all the way through and then there would be no space problems......And then, I sort of remembered it was Brixton I was talking about...


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

Sirena said:


> <snip>And then, I sort of remembered it was Brixton I was talking about...


Yep.  Normal rules for what could work just don't seem to apply in Lambeth.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Has anyone noticed how dangerously close to the kerb some of the buses passing through are? Its pretty scary...


 
I have too. Also notice how close to the road (and in the road) a lot of people walk. Sad to hear about the accident and hope the guy is okay. Not sure how many bus/pedestrian accidents have happened in the centre though? Equally I doubt any of us know if the bus driver or pedestrian was at fault yesterday


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

We have been fly-tipped by some bastard using the side of our place as a rubbish tip. Should I report this or just ignore it and hope it goes away?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> We have been fly-tipped by some bastard using the side of our place as a rubbish tip. Should I report this or just ignore it and hope it goes away?


 
Report it to the council, otherwise they may think it's your junk.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Report it to the council, otherwise they may think it's your junk.


Yes, and they're quite good on fly-tipping and use cctv and the police too. People have been caught.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Report it to the council, otherwise they may think it's your junk.


 
I have done. To be honest we get a LOT of this which I think is due to the wide pavement and it being off the main road. I doubt the council would have a go but this is a lot more than usual. Perhaps Lambeth should charge a little less to their residents....


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, and they're quite good on fly-tipping and use cctv and the police too. People have been caught.


 
Good news but I fear there is no CCTV on our side street


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have done. To be honest we get a LOT of this which I think is due to the wide pavement and it being off the main road. I doubt the council would have a go but this is a lot more than usual. Perhaps Lambeth should charge a little less to their residents....


 
Oh well at least they are aware of the problem so aren't going to blame you for the mess


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2012)

Where to get a BIG bit of plastic sheet in Brixton? Big enough to cover a big mattress. Builders merchant?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where to get a BIG bit of plastic sheet in Brixton? Big enough to cover a big mattress. Builders merchant?


 
Probably, and other places where palettes are delivered maybe

or shops selling furniture


----------



## peterkro (May 14, 2012)

If I remember rightly Acre Lane timber sell it by the metre.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

> *Two men jailed for shooting man dead after argument in McDonald's*
> 
> Horace Campbell and Liam Douglas-O'Callaghan given life terms for killing Devon Scarlett, 32, in 'shoot-out' after queue row


Unfuckingbelievable:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/may/14/two-men-jailed-mcdonalds-shooting


----------



## editor (May 14, 2012)

Insanely pointless death.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2012)

I remember that, didn't realise it was over a queue though


----------



## nagapie (May 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where to get a BIG bit of plastic sheet in Brixton? Big enough to cover a big mattress. Builders merchant?


 
Streatham. The paint mate shop or whatever it's called across the road from the great Turkish grocers.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2012)

Spotted in the Ritzy cafe - Nathan Barley!







(*or rather the actor who played him, who looks a lot different now)


----------



## Chilavert (May 14, 2012)

Barley yeah? Totally fuckin Mexico!


----------



## alfajobrob (May 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I remember that, didn't realise it was over a queue though


 
It wasn't about queuing asuch iirc it was over the deceased intervening in an argument between the killer and another man who was in the queue.....not about pushing in for a Big Mac....think I read that in the SLP so it has to be true!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2012)

alfajobrob said:


> It wasn't about queuing asuch iirc it was over the deceased intervening in an argument between the killer and another man who was in the queue.....not about pushing in for a Big Mac....think I read that in the SLP so it has to be true!


----------



## Boudicca (May 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where to get a BIG bit of plastic sheet in Brixton? Big enough to cover a big mattress. Builders merchant?


I have loads of polythene on a roll, about 2 metres wide I think.  I could let you have some, no problem.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2012)

Boudicca said:
			
		

> I have loads of polythene on a roll, about 2 metres wide I think.  I could let you have some, no problem.



Cheers. We solved it earlier but appreciate the post


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers. We solved it earlier but appreciate the post


 
What did you do?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What did you do?



Got dust covers. Three for 27 quid and needed one but fuck it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got dust covers. Three for 27 quid and needed one but fuck it.


 
Well if you said you wanted dust covers...

I've got a couple of dust covers.  I even threw one away recently as they were taking up too much room


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well if you said you wanted dust covers...
> 
> I've got a couple of dust covers.  I even threw one away recently as they were taking up too much room



Useful


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2012)

Hail ffs!  In mid-May.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2012)

Hail is 'normal' in spring/summer


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Hail ffs! In mid-May.


Yup, I was out in it. With no coat. Still, quite small hailstones and it passed as quickly as it started.


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2012)

The weather is crazy today.  Sun one minute, then rain, then hail.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The weather is crazy today. Sun one minute, then rain, then hail.


 
Seems like a pretty normal spring day


----------



## Kanda (May 15, 2012)

You can check historical weather here: http://www.wunderground.com/history...ondon&req_state=&req_statename=United+Kingdom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Precipitation - 0


----------



## Kanda (May 15, 2012)

Monthly ones are better: http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/EGLL/2011/5/29/MonthlyHistory.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Some nice weather about to hit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Monthly ones are better: http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/EGLL/2011/5/29/MonthlyHistory.html


 
Precipitation = 0


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Some nice weather about to hit


 
Blimey, even the cats were a bit perturbed by that hailstorm.  They were looking out of the window with a wtf? look on their little furry faces.  

Looking at those temperature averages, it's definitely much colder than average.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

Now, this is nothing than a mere Facebook rumour, so it should be treated with all the gravity of a cuddly kitten playing with a ball of wool - and I'll put it in a small typeface just to emphasise its lack of credibility. I'll post it anyway just in case it proves to be true and people will later recognise me as being the first with red hot Brixton news:

It has been said that the Canterbury is going to be demolished to make way for a car park for the new Tesco that's going to replace the skating rink that replaced the market car park.


----------



## bluestreak (May 15, 2012)

oh ffs.  the sacrificial alter of middle class mammon continues.


----------



## madolesance (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Now, this is nothing than a mere Facebook rumour, so it should be treated with all the gravity of a cuddly kitten playing with a ball of wool - and I'll put it in a small typeface just to emphasise its lack of credibility. I'll post it anyway just in case it proves to be true and people will later recognise me as being the first with red hot Brixton news:
> 
> It has been said that the Canterbury is going to be demolished to make way for a car park for the new Tesco that's going to replace the skating rink that replaced the market car park.


 
Tesco's will never take over that site. It's about the same size as the their Acre lane car park. It's more likely to be a Waitrose given the current trend.


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like bollocks to me. Apart from anything else, the road access to that site is rubbish.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2012)

Someone should phone the council and force them to issue a denial anyway. 

There was a hailstone puddle outside M&S earlier.  I took a picture.  It's on my phone and probably staying there.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2012)

I'm moving to south east london. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Sirena (May 15, 2012)

Is the Canterbury where PROD was a couple of times?


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm moving to south east london. Fuck this shit.


 
They probably get hailstones there too.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Sounds like bollocks to me. Apart from anything else, the road access to that site is rubbish.


 
Not saying it's true but that isn't necessarily an issue if tesco think that having a tesco and carpark round there would further close down competition from the market and then benefit further from the market not being viable.  I remember they wanted to expand their land on Acre lane at one point but it's hard to see how they would makes gains on sq footage from it, unless lambeth was willing to knock down the rec for the sake of some other leisure facility deal.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 15, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Is the Canterbury where PROD was a couple of times?


 
yup


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Is the Canterbury where PROD was a couple of times?


Still the regular home of two excellent events put on by urbanites, too.


----------



## peterkro (May 15, 2012)

I would say the Polis would object to Tesco taking over that bit of land,they wouldn't be able do their Frisby and Crutch impressions when leaving the station carpark.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> They probably get hailstones there too.


But not expensive, organic, ethically sourced hailstones. The ones in Deptford have nowt but grit and ash and disappointment in them.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2012)

Breakfast bap in the Phoenix Cafe was nice. Friendly welcome as usual. Only downside was they had the Mladic war crimes trial on as background 'entertainment'


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the Phoenix.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 16, 2012)

unless you want lasagne and chips


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Can't go wrong with the Phoenix.


 
Mladic did not like it much


----------



## MAD-T-REX (May 16, 2012)

This is doing the rounds on Facebook:

http://londonist.com/2012/05/hand-drawn-maps-of-london-super-detailed-city.php

It's a hand-drawn guide to London's trendy areas (a copy is yours for only £120!). I am sure everyone will be relieved to find out that Brixton has been labelled 'Real'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

Damarr said:


> This is doing the rounds on Facebook:
> 
> http://londonist.com/2012/05/hand-drawn-maps-of-london-super-detailed-city.php
> 
> It's a hand-drawn guide to London's trendy areas (a copy is yours for only £120!). I am sure everyone will be relieved to find out that Brixton has been labelled 'Real'.


 
Southwark gets 'Foodie'.  Seems more appropriate to Brixton, as does 'diverse'.  King's Cross has nabbed our 'vibrant'


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

Where's 'edgy'?


----------



## Frumious B. (May 16, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Has anyone noticed how dangerously close to the kerb some of the buses passing through are? Its pretty scary...


 
The mirror is at just the right height to stove in the head of anyone close to the edge of the pavement. On '24 Hours in A&E'  last week there was a severely injured man in King's who thought this had happened to him. If you google it you can see it happens quite often.  The mirror bracket would be the first point of contact. It's an unprotected metal rod. The only safety measure is that the mirrors were painted yellow a few years back. I'm surprised that something so dangerous is provided for us on London streets without any warnings.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The mirror is at just the right height to stove in the head of anyone close to the edge of the pavement.


I got clipped by a bus mirror when I was waiting by the street crossing by the Beehive, but luckily it only just glanced my bonce. The potential for accidents is huge there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2012)

It happened to rennie from these forums (lorry not bus, I think). iirc she had a head injury requiring stitches.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Where's 'edgy'?


 
Shoreditch/Hoxton/Dalston seem to get 'edgy', 'trendy', 'chaotic' and '*posy*'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The mirror is at just the right height to stove in the head of anyone close to the edge of the pavement. On '24 Hours in A&E' last week there was a severely injured man in King's who thought this had happened to him. If you google it you can see it happens quite often. The mirror bracket would be the first point of contact. It's an unprotected metal rod. The only safety measure is that the mirrors were painted yellow a few years back. I'm surprised that something so dangerous is provided for us on London streets without any warnings.


 
24 Hours in A&E last week?  I thought new series didn't start 'til tonight, or is that the old series?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I got clipped by a bus mirror when I was waiting by the street crossing by the Beehive, but luckily it only just glanced my bonce. The potential for accidents is huge there.


 
I mentioned that exact same spot earlier.  

My shopping got hit by a bus once but so far I've not been hit myself


----------



## Frumious B. (May 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 24 Hours in A&E last week? I thought new series didn't start 'til tonight, or is that the old series?


 Dunno, sorry. I don't watch it much.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 16, 2012)

Yelp say Brixton is now so trendy that you need a Passport To Brixton to visit it....."celebrating just how friggin' cool & creative Brixton is"


----------



## crawl (May 16, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Saw the man being put into ambulance, hope he survives. Apparently, the bus driver was alterted to the fact he'd hit someone by passengers on the bus, hence bus not stopping til outside mothercare.


Late to comment, but unfortunately I had a friend witness that one -- injured guy had a bad head injury and he looked to be seizing up. Apparently his girlfriend or someone was with him, can't imagine how horrible that would be.

So, be careful and watch where you're walking. And stand away from the curb. Not only for the buses, but because there are assholes out there that seem to love to splash you with giant puddles on purpose


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2012)

crawl said:


> So, be careful and watch where you're walking. And stand away from the curb. Not only for the buses, but because there are assholes out there that seem to love to splash you with giant puddles on purpose




Twat


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2012)

There's a SolFed demonstration outside of New Look at the moment - it's against workfare. About 20 people dressed in party hats making lots of noise, giving out leaflets, a couple of large banners...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The mirror is at just the right height to stove in the head of anyone close to the edge of the pavement. On '24 Hours in A&E' last week there was a severely injured man in King's who thought this had happened to him. If you google it you can see it happens quite often. The mirror bracket would be the first point of contact. It's an unprotected metal rod. The only safety measure is that the mirrors were painted yellow a few years back. I'm surprised that something so dangerous is provided for us on London streets without any warnings.


It's happened to me too - being almost 6 foot the mirror is exactly the right height to smack me on the back of the head. It happened a few years ago on Dulwich Road. Fucking hurt - driver didn't stop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

I've just come back from Brixton.  TK Maxx wasn't nearly as busy as I thought it'd be.  I queued in the wrong queue for about 5 minutes before I realised I was in the Customer Service queue though 

Couldn't really be arsed looking around that much as I hate shopping and I didn't have the patience to figure out sizing and was too wound up after looking at menswear section


----------



## nagapie (May 17, 2012)

Heard rumours that the new playground in Brockwell Park is opening tomorrow. Anyone confirm?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Heard rumours that the new playground in Brockwell Park is opening tomorrow. Anyone confirm?


 
according to this June 1....

http://www.brixtonblog.com/brockwell-park-playground-opening-announced/4955

but if I hear otherwise we'll be there tom....


----------



## nagapie (May 17, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> according to this June 1....
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brockwell-park-playground-opening-announced/4955
> 
> but if I hear otherwise we'll be there tom....


 
Raring to go already


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2012)

Popped into TK Maxx - takes longer to get up to the mens area than it does to walk around it 

Seemed to have mostly t-shirts and shoes. Bit shit really.

/review


----------



## shygirl (May 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Popped into TK Maxx - takes longer to get up to the mens area than it does to walk around it
> 
> Seemed to have mostly t-shirts and shoes. Bit shit really.
> 
> /review


That's terrible news, erm rumour, about Tesco having a site right next to the market.  How the fuck can this be stopped?


----------



## shygirl (May 17, 2012)

oops, didn't mean to quote London-Calling on tk maxx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Popped into TK Maxx - takes longer to get up to the mens area than it does to walk around it
> 
> Seemed to have mostly t-shirts and shoes. Bit shit really.
> 
> /review


 
I went in as well and bought some stuff from menswear but will have to take it back


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went in as well and bought some stuff from menswear but will have to take it back


I browsed the womenswear yesterday - underwhelming but at least it wasn't a pain to get around.  Think I'll still trek to the one at Clapham Junction.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I browsed the womenswear yesterday - underwhelming but at least it wasn't a pain to get around. Think I'll still trek to the one at Clapham Junction.


 
Keep forgetting there's one there


----------



## fortyplus (May 18, 2012)

shygirl said:


> That's terrible news, erm rumour, about Tesco having a site right next to the market. How the fuck can this be stopped?


'Tis surely bollox. Too small for a big Tesco and not enough footfall for a Metro. That said, I don't know what the plans are for the site when the skating rink moves back to Streatham, as it is supposed to do. Or what happens to the lease? Does it revert to Lambeth? Or have that canny pair Prentice and Reed managed to give it away for us? FWIW, my money has always been on Tesco making another claim to modify its Streatham Hub undertakings so that the skating stays forever in Brixton.

Anyway, Tesco used to have a site even closer to the market, practically in it, and the market survived.


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Maybe people are getting confused with the Tesco Metro planning application at Loughborough J.


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> 'Tis surely bollox. Too small for a big Tesco and not enough footfall for a Metro. That said, I don't know what the plans are for the site when the skating rink moves back to Streatham, as it is supposed to do. Or what happens to the lease? Does it revert to Lambeth? Or have that canny pair Prentice and Reed managed to give it away for us? *FWIW, my money has always been on Tesco making another claim to modify its Streatham Hub undertakings so that the skating stays forever in Brixton.*
> 
> Anyway, Tesco used to have a site even closer to the market, practically in it, and the market survived.


 
Mine too.  I actually drove past the Streatham Hub site the other day and it's fucking enormous.  If it's going to be massive Tescos I suspect they'd much rather have a massive car park there than bring the ice rink.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2012)

Each time I hear the word "hub" and I want to go punch a hubee.


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Each time I hear the word "hub" and I want to go punch a hubee.


 Hub is a pet hate of mine, too.


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Each time I hear the word "hub" and I want to go punch a hubee.


 
hubba hubba


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> 'Tis surely bollox. Too small for a big Tesco and not enough footfall for a Metro. That said, I don't know what the plans are for the site when the skating rink moves back to Streatham, as it is supposed to do. Or what happens to the lease? Does it revert to Lambeth? Or have that canny pair Prentice and Reed managed to give it away for us? FWIW, my money has always been on Tesco making another claim to modify its Streatham Hub undertakings so that the skating stays forever in Brixton.
> 
> Anyway, Tesco used to have a site even closer to the market, practically in it, and the market survived.


they're supposed to be returning it to a car park aren't they? I imagine they wont though - the land is too valuable and close to the centre of Brixton for that...


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2012)

Might it become a Community Hub?



/Isthatthetime >>>


----------



## clandestino (May 18, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> according to this June 1....
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brockwell-park-playground-opening-announced/4955
> 
> but if I hear otherwise we'll be there tom....


 
Can't wait!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2012)

ianw said:


> Can't wait!


 
I know!  we've been on a grand tour of S London playgrounds this week trying to keep toddler occupied after the arrival of no.2.  It will be good to just go down the road again.... now we need some decent weather and we're sorted for the sandpit too!


----------



## clandestino (May 18, 2012)

Have you been to the one in Belair Park? It has a mini skatepark and a pirate ship. Maybe not quite right for you guys, but our boys love it.


----------



## nagapie (May 18, 2012)

My boy would love a pirate ship but I am lazy and live across the road from Brock Park so never venture further for a park unless it's for something very specific or to meet up with friends in other parts of town.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2012)

5 min powercut just now on Hayter Rd.


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2012)

Is it going to rain?   I want to go out and sit outside.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is it going to rain?  I want to go out and sit outside.


 
No, and what's more, the temperature's picking up next week


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

Winot said:


> 5 min powercut just now on Hayter Rd.


 
hm, my friend lives there and is busy with house stuff at the moment.  Maybe he caused it


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, and what's more, the temperature's picking up next week


 
I might venture out then.   al fresco studying.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I might venture out then. al fresco studying.


 
I shall go out soon as it's probably cooler outside than where I'm currently sitting


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2012)

ladies, go and have a go painting the windmill mural.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

boohoo said:


> ladies, go and have a go painting the windmill mural.


 


I've already painted one room this year


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already painted one room this year


I want to see pics of you up a ladder in front of the mural!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I want to see pics of you up a ladder in front of the mural!


 
erm... I'm scared of heights


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> erm... I'm scared of heights


 
well you can work from the ground!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

boohoo said:


> well you can work from the ground!


 
I'm too short to reach?


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm too short to reach?


 
you're too short to reach the ground?   

How will mural painting help me define Gibson's direct perception and its importance to psychological study?


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

I'm off into Brickers in 10 mins or so - looks ... dry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> you're too short to reach the ground?
> 
> How will mural painting help me define Gibson's direct perception and its importance to psychological study?


 
They're not painting the ground. They're painting a wall 

My knees aren't up to bending and my arm's not up to stretching 

I reckon you'll be okay though if boohoo gives you a piggy-back


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> How will mural painting help me define Gibson's direct perception and its importance to psychological study?


 
Perhaps you could head down there and ask some people?


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

And don't forget to put your teeth in first.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Perhaps you could head down there and ask some people?


 
That's a good point.  She can be painting whilst doing a psychological evaluation of the painter above her (whilst trying not to concentrate on looking at pert bums)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 19, 2012)

Winot said:


> 5 min powercut just now on Hayter Rd.


Been getting short (less than 3 seconds) powercuts down here for several days now.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 19, 2012)

ianw said:


> Have you been to the one in Belair Park? It has a mini skatepark and a pirate ship. Maybe not quite right for you guys, but our boys love it.


 

ah no... thanks for the tip.. we'll definitely try that.  We've been doing lots of Dulwich park and Goose Green (Love Goose Green!) and obv for a quick one Hillside is perfect.  But needing a new playground thrill - so will head over there.  Big family festival in Dulwich tomorrow btw.. pram racing in Dulwich Village and steam fair and lots of other stuff in the park.


----------



## clandestino (May 20, 2012)

Family festival sounds good. What time are you heading over there? Not sure if A has any plans tomorrow, and I've just got in at 4am, but we could meet you there...although I do want to go to Brockwell boot fair too...


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2012)

The playground in Brockwell was open yesterday - or at least there were lots of people using it.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 20, 2012)

ianw said:


> Family festival sounds good. What time are you heading over there? Not sure if A has any plans tomorrow, and I've just got in at 4am, but we could meet you there...although I do want to go to Brockwell boot fair too...


 
will pm you..


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

The Market House /Living Bar looked mightily empty when I passed it a few mins ago, but the Ritzy cafe is pretty packed. 

 I've given up going to Federation Coffee on the weekends now.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> The Market House /Living Bar looked mightily empty when I passed it a few mins ago.



Have we established the Sunday roast potato situation there yet?


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> The Market House /Living Bar looked mightily empty when I passed it a few mins ago, but the Ritzy cafe is pretty packed.
> 
> I've given up going to Federation Coffee on the weekends now.


 
Cafe Max is the place I go to for my caffeine fix on a Sunday.  Pretty good coffee, and half the price of the Feds.  It's almost like being on holiday there too, as you're surrounded by people speaking Portuguese and drinking brandy at 11am!  Good sandwiches too.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have we established the Sunday roast potato situation there yet?


I didn't see any chefs with Fast Loading Unlimited Roasted Potato Funnels (TM) there.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Cafe Max is the place I go to for my caffeine fix on a Sunday. Pretty good coffee, and half the price of the Feds. It's almost like being on holiday there too, as you're surrounded by people speaking Portuguese and drinking brandy at 11am! Good sandwiches too.


This person wasn't impressed with the sandwich scenario, but it seems they might have very expensive tastes and high expectations (she gave a 10/10 for a £20 sandwich).
http://londonreviewofsandwiches.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/bifana-especial-at-cafe-max-brixton/


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I didn't see any chefs with Fast Loading Unlimited Roasted Potato Funnels (TM) there.



That explains the low number of punters then


----------



## Ms T (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> This person wasn't impressed with the sandwich scenario, but it seems they might have very expensive tastes and high expectations (she gave a 10/10 for a £20 sandwich).
> http://londonreviewofsandwiches.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/bifana-especial-at-cafe-max-brixton/


 
I've always found them basic but tasty - the chicken escalope is my favourite.


----------



## uk benzo (May 21, 2012)

editor said:


> This person wasn't impressed with the sandwich scenario, but it seems they might have very expensive tastes and high expectations (she gave a 10/10 for a £20 sandwich).
> http://londonreviewofsandwiches.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/bifana-especial-at-cafe-max-brixton/


 
Cafe Max's bacalau (spelling?) with potatoes and salad all for £4.80! Tastes bloody good and the portions are massive! You can't beat that kind of value! But if you want piss poor portions with a Brickers vibe (hipsters talking about their latest tweets, public school boys getting giddy over 'ethnic' products), indeed Cafe Max is not the place to go. 

Re: coffee- San Marino can't be beaten for quality and price.


----------



## Griffter (May 21, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Cafe Max's bacalau (spelling?) with potatoes and salad all for £4.80! Tastes bloody good and the portions are massive! You can't beat that kind of value! But if you want piss poor portions with a Brickers vibe (hipsters talking about their latest tweets, public school boys getting giddy over 'ethnic' products), indeed Cafe Max is not the place to go.
> 
> Re: coffee- San Marino can't be beaten for quality and price.


Please can we stop all this Cafe Max chat and move onto recommending the places in the Village. It'll be far better this way for everyone...(they're always busy enough not to need the custom). They so close to the Farmers Mkt and the Village and could easily be overrun


----------



## editor (May 21, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Re: coffee- San Marino can't be beaten for quality and price.


I *want* to like San Marino, but the last two coffees I've had there have been really average. And that blaring TV does my head in.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2012)

Tbf most coffee tastes average in comparison to Cafe Fed.


----------



## trabuquera (May 21, 2012)

San Marino coffees (at least the milky ones) are rank and bitter in my experience, sorry to say. I'm also a bit less than enthusiastic about the way they've fenced off a serious chunk of the High St's pavement. Ed, do you not have an opinion on that? (Not provoking you for a fight - if San Marino have filled in all the right forms and got the right permissions I'll shut up right now.)

Best alternative to Feds is Opus on Acre Lane, imho - unless you are drinking espressos in which case it's Cafe Max.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> unless you are drinking espressos in which case it's Cafe Max.


This. Bloody good coffee and you can sit outside and have it with a ciggie. One of my simple pleasures.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2012)

Foraging in Myatt's Fields Park on the 26th of May 

http://projectdirt.com/events/invisible-food-street-food-workshop-1?xg_source=msg_mes_network


----------



## clandestino (May 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I *want* to like San Marino, but the last two coffees I've had there have been really average. And that blaring TV does my head in.


 
Talking of which, the TV in The Phoenix isn't a fantastic innovation...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 21, 2012)

There's lots of construction going on in the playground on Railton Road, what are they building there?. A massive wooden thing.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2012)

I like cafe Sitifis (?) coffee.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's lots of construction going on in the playground on Railton Road, what are they building there?. A massive wooden thing.


Photo?


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2012)

I believe they're rebuilding the playground post all the Thames Water work


----------



## trabuquera (May 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I like cafe Sitifis (?) coffee.


you MUST be joking. Cafe Sitifis is a lovely spot, the owners are sweethearts, and the food there is excellent. But the coffee is (sorry guys) pretty poor - weak, bitter, overly diluted and cappuccinos are about 3 times the size they should be (cups the size of soup bowls) but with only a small fraction of the necessary flavour. But, if what you're looking for is a lovely place to sit and while away an hour or two, Sitifis is certainly a better bet than Feds (where you need to be really, really, REALLY needing good coffee to put up with the hassle of getting it, at least in their bigger site)


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2012)

No. The coffee I've had there hasn't been at all bitter. It was decidedly smooth and my companion agreed.

Thought I'm not really a fan of really strong coffee or espressos.  I'm a latte kind of girl.


----------



## uk benzo (May 21, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> San Marino coffees (at least the milky ones) are rank and bitter in my experience, sorry to say. I'm also a bit less than enthusiastic about the way they've fenced off a serious chunk of the High St's pavement. Ed, do you not have an opinion on that? (Not provoking you for a fight - if San Marino have filled in all the right forms and got the right permissions I'll shut up right now.)
> 
> Best alternative to Feds is Opus on Acre Lane, imho - unless you are drinking espressos in which case it's Cafe Max.


 
I've found San Marino's coffees to be the opposite of what you describe. My milky coffee there has pretty much always been strong and smooth tasting. Fed's coffees have often been borderline tepid- and that's after a 15 minute wait (and £2.80!)! And in terms of ambience, you can't beat people watching on Brixton high street.


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

Brickers: The Coffee Wars.


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's lots of construction going on in the playground on Railton Road, what are they building there?. A massive wooden thing.


Someone posted something about that about three months ago - the funding came through for the playground. they're constructing the climbing frames atm.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2012)

I've had coffee at Feds twice now I think and can't remember anything about it.  It's just coffee, people, wherever you get it.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Fed's coffees have often been borderline tepid- and that's after a 15 minute wait (and £2.80!)!


How did you manage to spend £2.80 on a coffee?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2012)

ianw said:


> Talking of which, the TV in The Phoenix isn't a fantastic innovation...


Least the sound is off.


----------



## trabuquera (May 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've had coffee at Feds twice now I think and can't remember anything about it. It's just coffee, people, wherever you get it.


 
well if you feel like THAT why don't you just pile in to Starbucks and have done with it? or stay at home with a jar of Gold Blend


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2012)

Gold blend is nice


----------



## alfajobrob (May 22, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> well if you feel like THAT why don't you just pile in to Starbucks and have done with it? or stay at home with a jar of Gold Blend


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Gold blend is nice


Only if you're into drinking something that can only muster the loosest association with the actual taste of coffee.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2012)

It tastes of coffee. It is coffee.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It tastes of coffee. It is coffee.


Dairylea 'tastes of' cheese and that's horrid muck too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Dairylea 'tastes of' cheese and that's horrid muck too.


Not in a ready salted (or cheese and onion if you're feeling bold) crisp sarnie it isn't.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Not in a ready salted (or cheese and onion if you're feeling bold) crisp sarnie it isn't.


Good luck with that one.


> In November 2008 it was found by the Food Commission, an independent consumer watchdog group, that Kraft Dairylea contained high levels of 3-MCPD, a suspected human carcinogen. In late 2011, a number of health concerns were highlighted by consumers to Dairylea in relation to their packaging using Bisphenol A, a controversial hormone-mimicking plastic additive, which Breast Cancer UK are currently campaigning against.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dairylea_(cheese)


Mmmmm. Delicious!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2012)

Dairylea also has its place. It and Gold Blend are functional. Nowt wrong with that. Sometimes you just need the hit.


----------



## clandestino (May 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Least the sound is off.


 
Not when I've been in recently. Switched to music videos with the sound on.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

ianw said:
			
		

> Not when I've been in recently. Switched to music videos with the sound on.



I had the soothing Mladic trial on in the background


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2012)

Instant coffee is not the same as fresh but def has it's place. 
Like I love good cheese but a processed slice on a burger is perfect.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

Where is sun and hot?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2012)

London, today, according to all the weather forecasts.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2012)

Neither hot or sunny in brixton at the moment


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

26' apparently - I'm _waiting_


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2012)

We have sun! not exactly warm yet though


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2012)

Spotted Adam from the Apprentice in Brixton!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 26' apparently - I'm _waiting_


 
4.00pm


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Well, I've been shirts off with a book at the lido - gorg.

Water temp should be over 16' tomorrow.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Well, I've been shirts off with a book at the lido - gorg.
> 
> Water temp should be over 16' tomorrow.


 
That is pleasing.  May have to pay a visit in the next few days as 16 is my starting temp for the lido


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Well, I've been shirts off with a book at the lido - gorg.
> 
> Water temp should be over 16' tomorrow.


 
I'm off to the pub to sit in the garden.  I'll probably have a headache and be feeling sick within half hour   Knew I should have dug my hat out yesterday but it's temporarily hidden in bombsite of flat


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Well, I've been shirts off with a book at the lido - gorg.
> 
> Water temp should be over 16' tomorrow.


 
Getting tempted. Swam in see earlier in year in Tasmania and it was 16. 16 is bracing.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Indeed: sweet sixteen. You know what I mean.

People in 'normal' bathing costumes are coming out looking less zombiefied now.

Obv. best to enjoy it before the bloody kids get out of school


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

Pub eh?


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Pub eh?



Pub


----------



## Chilavert (May 22, 2012)

All this talk of pubs is very depressing for those of us stuck at work. 

The Trinity Garden is a very appealing prospect for this evening though...


----------



## crawl (May 22, 2012)

I like how tomorrow is supposed to feel like 26 and sunny, with the chance of occasional thunderstorms... Which is it then? 

Sounds more like tornado weather


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2012)

Well I had a nice two hours sitting in a pub garden whilst thinking of poor office workers probably getting a blast of aircon down their necks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2012)

crawl said:


> I like how tomorrow is supposed to feel like 26 and sunny, with the chance of occasional thunderstorms... Which is it then?
> 
> Sounds more like tornado weather


 

It's perfectly normal to have both


----------



## Ol Nick (May 22, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I've found San Marino's coffees to be the opposite of what you describe. My milky coffee there has pretty much always been strong and smooth tasting. Fed's coffees have often been borderline tepid- and that's after a 15 minute wait (and £2.80!)! And in terms of ambience, you can't beat people watching on Brixton high street.


 
Rather than go down the Nigel and pay £8 for a pint of macchiato I like to make some nice filter coffee. And drink it at home. Hmph.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

It's grindingly hot out there. On the plus side the Villaaaage was pleasingly quiet.


----------



## uk benzo (May 22, 2012)

editor said:


> It's grindingly hot out there. On the plus side the Villaaaage was pleasingly quiet.


 
No! Don't complain about the summer sun! If the weather becomes shit, I'm blaming you!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I believe they're rebuilding the playground post all the Thames Water work


It's going to be an impressive playground


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2012)

It's certainly been tenacious. Loads of playgrounds in the area have closed over the years.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 22, 2012)

Phew what a scorcher! Naked man spotted on Brixton roof:







http://brixton.london.myvillage.com...top?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

I can't believe a bloke standing on his roof has created a mini Tweetbomb.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I can't believe a bloke standing on his roof has created a mini Tweetbomb.



Was it you on the roof?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Was it you on the roof?


It was my man servant. I sent him out to buy some fresh supplies from the Villaaaage but the combined sound of the 4x4 prams and single speed bicycles drove him quite mad.

We've had him put down now.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Phew what a scorcher! Naked man spotted on Brixton roof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not bad.  Has anyone secured a GPS fix on his location yet?


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It was my man servant. I sent him out to buy some fresh supplies from the Villaaaage but the combined sound of the 4x4 prams and single speed bicycles drove him quite mad.
> 
> We've had him put down now.



 

Darwin would approve


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Not bad. Has anyone secured a GPS fix on his location yet?


Acre Lane


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Acre Lane


 
Got 'im, cheers.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

In the name of God let him go!


----------



## bluestreak (May 22, 2012)

if i could get on my roof naked, i bloody would.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Given it's half nine and dark, can I ask why*?


* do I want to know ...


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

No.  I've ripped my bodice shimmying up the drainpipe.  Its sacrifice will not be in vain.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Is that a euphemism


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

Predictably, the shouty volume levels outside are on full, and there's been load more cop cars speeding past, noisily doo-daahing their way down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 22, 2012)

really sad news for regulars of the Hootananny/Hobgoblin - death of 67 year old West Indian Glen on Sunday morning. I think it was some sort of long-standing chest infection, but I'm not sure. No news of a funeral yet. Rest in peace Glen, a quiet and friendly local for many years


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> really sad news for regulars of the Hootananny/Hobgoblin - death of 67 year old West Indian Glen on Sunday morning. I think it was some sort of long-standing chest infection, but I'm not sure. No news of a funeral yet. Rest in peace Glen, a quiet and friendly local for many years


 
Shit   Someone told me he was in hospital today.  Lovely, quiet man.  RIP


----------



## RaverDrew (May 22, 2012)

RIP Glen


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> really sad news for regulars of the Hootananny/Hobgoblin - death of 67 year old West Indian Glen on Sunday morning. I think it was some sort of long-standing chest infection, but I'm not sure. No news of a funeral yet. Rest in peace Glen, a quiet and friendly local for many years


Glen who drank sometimes in the Albert? I really liked him


----------



## RaverDrew (May 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Glen who drank sometimes in the Albert?


 
yep


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 22, 2012)

Never saw him drink anything except Cranberry Juice. By rights he should have had the health and vitality of Carol Vorderman, or Brucie even. 67 is not old.


----------



## gabi (May 22, 2012)

He was a lovely man. Like a little peaceful buddha sitting in the corner just taking everything in.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> really sad news for regulars of the Hootananny/Hobgoblin - death of 67 year old West Indian Glen on Sunday morning. I think it was some sort of long-standing chest infection, but I'm not sure. No news of a funeral yet. Rest in peace Glen, a quiet and friendly local for many years



Oh no


----------



## Chilavert (May 23, 2012)

Does Brickers Village have an artisan ice cream parlour?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2012)

It has an ice-cream shop.  I think we can assume that it's artisan, given the location and clientele, but I'm happy to stand corrected.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2012)

Market Row also has an ice-cream shop.  The one in the Villaaage is Italian.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

What's that plane doing circling Brixton?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Does Brickers Village have an artisan ice cream parlour?


Yes, Laboratorio Artigianale del Buon Gelato


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> What's that plane doing circling Brixton?



Looking for ice cream?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 23, 2012)

Anyone used a local tree surgeon recently and got any recommendations please? Know how much they cost? Tree in my back garden just needs a little trim but the branches are way out of my reach. Mrs Hatter not too happy with me getting up a long ladder (which I dont have anyway) given my gung-ho attitude when I have a saw in my hand.  Ta


----------



## colacubes (May 23, 2012)

There's a couple of tree surgeons who drink in The Albert.  Will have a word if I see them in the next few days


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2012)

What's that Irish joke about tree tree surgeons . . . No, tree surgeons! etc.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone used a local tree surgeon recently and got any recommendations please? Know how much they cost? Tree in my back garden just needs a little trim but the branches are way out of my reach. Mrs Hatter not too happy with me getting up a long ladder (which I dont have anyway) given my gung-ho attitude when I have a saw in my hand. Ta


PM Brainaddict. He's got the knowledge and equipment.


----------



## Winot (May 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yes, Laboratorio Artigianale del Buon Gelato



And it's extremely good - particularly the salted caramel and the pistachio.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> There's a couple of tree surgeons who drink in The Albert. Will have a word if I see them in the next few days


cheers - is one of them Tony? (Lee?)

Ta Crispy


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2012)

Text from Dulwich Road:

Beware any driving round our manor. Number plate recognition on Dulwich Rd and a mass of rozzers taking hits on Brixton Water Lane! I know you don't drive but just in case you're with someone who is and not fully legal iykim


----------



## kittyP (May 24, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> There's a couple of tree surgeons who drink in The Albert.  Will have a word if I see them in the next few days



One of em got deported


----------



## kittyP (May 24, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Text from Dulwich Road:
> 
> Beware any driving round our manor. Number plate recognition on Dulwich Rd and a mass of rozzers taking hits on Brixton Water Lane! I know you don't drive but just in case you're with someone who is and not fully legal iykim



How is a road texting you?


----------



## colacubes (May 24, 2012)

kittyP said:


> One of em got deported


 
He might be back v soon actually


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

kittyP said:


> How is a road texting you?


And why should we help scumbags driving around without insurance?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> And why should we help scumbags driving around without insurance?



Just a nod to peeps that might have something on them. 

I think my bus is insured.


----------



## quimcunx (May 24, 2012)

Where shall I take my pescatarian friend for dinner tomorrow?    Courtesan?  Khamsa?  The new paella place in market row?  Somewhere else?


----------



## crawl (May 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Where shall I take my pescatarian friend for dinner tomorrow? Courtesan? Khamsa? The new paella place in market row? Somewhere else?


I had to look up what the hell a pescatarian was . I don't know if it helps but I like Yum-D and their soups. They're really filling and not expensive. Pretty sure there's lots of veggie stuff on the menu.


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Where shall I take my pescatarian friend for dinner tomorrow?    Courtesan?  Khamsa?  The new paella place in market row?  Somewhere else?



Khamsa is quite meaty. 

There's Ella's seafood place of course.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

Where shall I go for dinner (between 12-1) today? Licenced premises only, please.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Where shall I go for dinner (between 12-1) today? Licenced premises only, please.



Bit early for dinner?


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

Not in the real world.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

There is a fair amount of choice? Pub or food place or are you not fussed? Is lasagne essential?


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

I was pretty impressed with the club sandwich, chips & pint for £4.95 in The Alb*rt the other week.

I wonder if the new place next to the Phoenix that used to be a fish shop will be open (LOL, etc).


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I was pretty impressed with the club sandwich, chips & pint for £4.95 in The Alb*rt the other week.
> 
> I wonder if the new place next to the Phoenix that used to be a fish shop will be open (LOL, etc).



It is a good lunch deal at the Albert. I had the steak baguette once and the tuna melt the other time. Both decent at the price. 

I dunno. There is a new pizza place in the arcade claiming to be the best in Brixton.


----------



## gabi (May 25, 2012)

you get a good lunch deal at the place that used to the noodle house (gyoza?). bento box for a fiver i think. and they're licensed.


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2012)

I would go to the Trinity, because the outside tables are in the full sun and it's nice and quiet on the square.


----------



## quimcunx (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I dunno. There is a new pizza place in the arcade claiming to be the best in Brixton.


 
Controversial.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> you get a good lunch deal at the place that used to the noodle house (gyoza?). bento box for a fiver i think. and they're licensed.


 
Yes, I went there the other week actually. Not bad but their bottled beer isn't cheap.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I would go to the Trinity, because the outside tables are in the full sun and it's nice and quiet on the square.


 
All good points. But they've (apparently) stopped doing the 2 burgers for a tenner deal and me & my mate have done all of the questions in that 'logo' board game they've got in there.


----------



## quimcunx (May 25, 2012)

Winot said:


> Khamsa is quite meaty.
> 
> There's Ella's seafood place of course.


 
Feared it might be. I'll save it for a meateater. We've done Ella's.




crawl said:


> I had to look up what the hell a pescatarian was . I don't know if it helps but I like Yum-D and their soups. They're really filling and not expensive. Pretty sure there's lots of veggie stuff on the menu.


 
People who think fish is a vegetable.

I might just do Khaosarn if I can book a table.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

I do like a pint of Special though.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Controversial.



I am tempted to try it then claim false advertising if they are not as good as FM.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Where shall I take my pescatarian friend for dinner tomorrow? Courtesan? Khamsa? The new paella place in market row? Somewhere else?


Not Brixton, but if you're after fish my mate runs The Fish Club on Clapham High Street (it's nearest to Clapham North) which is kind of a like a posh chippy with a fantastic range of fish (and fully licenced.)


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I do like a pint of Special though.



Brew?


----------



## quimcunx (May 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I might just do Khaosarn if I can book a table.


 
I can't.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Less appetising question. 

If we pick up a van tomorrow to dump some garden waste and old furniture which dump should we go to? They all seem to have different rules and I can't be sure on my phone looking at the Lambeth website?


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brew?


 
Youngs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Less appetising question.
> 
> If we pick up a van tomorrow to dump some garden waste and old furniture which dump should we go to? They all seem to have different rules and I can't be sure on my phone looking at the Lambeth website?


 

your neighbour told me he goes to the one in Battersea with his garden waste.

E2A - though I think that one is closing soon/may have already closed. The other one I think that takes garden stuff is Smugglers Way in Wandsworth. I don't think the one in West Norwood takes garden rubbish.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...Recycling/Recycling/ReuseRecyclingCentres.htm


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> your neighbour told me he goes to the one in Battersea with his garden waste.



Will they also take some of the household waste? Plan is to clear some of the stuff down the side of the house too, mattresses and such?


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Less appetising question.
> 
> If we pick up a van tomorrow to dump some garden waste and old furniture which dump should we go to? They all seem to have different rules and I can't be sure on my phone looking at the Lambeth website?


 
Smugglers Way would be your best bet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Will they also take some of the household waste? Plan is to clear some of the stuff down the side of the house too, mattresses and such?


 I think so - check the link above. But for £25 the council will collect the lot and save you all the hassle - this also entitles you to a few other collections over the course of the year IIRC.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I think so - check the link above. But for £25 the council will collect the lot and save you all the hassle - this also entitles you to a few other collections over the course of the year IIRC.



Cheers mate. 

The Lambeth collections are limited to a couple of bags, we did try to sort this but just gonna blitz the whole lot.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Seems Battersea one is now closed.


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Smugglers Way would be your best bet.


 


Badgers said:


> Seems Battersea one is now closed.


 
Ahem ^


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Ahem ^



Got it and sorted. Bloody painful process. Guess it should be but just made me really want to flytip


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got it and sorted. Bloody painful process. Guess it should be but just made me really want to flytip


 
Flytip Nandos?  That would be a way to show them your displeasure


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Flytip Nandos?  That would be a way to show them your displeasure



Tempting


----------



## Sirena (May 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Smugglers Way would be your best bet.


Smugglers Way won't take vans in the normal part.  You would get away with a large car though.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Sirena said:
			
		

> Smugglers Way won't take vans in the normal part.  You would get away with a large car though.



You can if you book in advance.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

Trinity.

Hic.

They've got a lovely Thatchers cider in a box. 4.9%. Bit warm though- I told them to put it in the fridge.


----------



## colacubes (May 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Trinity.
> 
> Hic.
> 
> They've got a lovely Thatchers cider in a box. 4.9%. Bit warm though- I told them to put it in the fridge.


 

Mmmm - cider in a box   May have to pay a visit over the weekend.


----------



## Onket (May 25, 2012)

They've got two others too but one of them is some poncey berry flavoured one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

There's a young lad lying on the ground outside superdrug with blood pouring out of his neck. Police herre, no ambulance yet. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

Police appealing for witnesses, did anyone see anything?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2012)

That sounds awful


----------



## leanderman (May 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You can if you book in advance.


 
West Norwood recylcing centre does take garden waste


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a young lad lying on the ground outside superdrug with blood pouring out of his neck. Police herre, no ambulance yet. Doesn't look good.


Ambulance arrived and he looks to be in good hands now. He was breathing and conscious, but motionless. Hope he's ok. Looked about 18. Not sure whether it was a stabbing (as I first thought) or possibly he'd been hit by a car which didn't stop. He was lying right by the side of the road and they'd put a neck brace on, indicating suspected neck/spinal injury. Massive crowd had gathered.

I'm a bit shitted up after seeing that, I need a drink.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

There was a lady on the street saying her shop had caught everything on CCTV, so hopefully they'll be able to find out what happened.

I could have got a photo but I didn't think it was appropriate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a young lad lying on the ground outside superdrug with blood pouring out of his neck. Police herre, no ambulance yet. Doesn't look good.


 
Wondered what had happened there when I saw it all taped off.


----------



## crawl (May 25, 2012)

I was wondering why it was taped off. I don't know if a photo is inappropriate if it could help (directly after whatever occurred). Hope he's ok. Maybe it was another ninja bus whacking

Unrelated, but does anyone know where to sell a watch? I got a new battery for it from Mr. Watch Guy Whats His Face even. Only place I could find was across from San Marino, locally, and I doubt they'll give me anything much. I just don't want it and need the extra cash, but it's nice enough

Further unrelated: why must the creepy ice cream van blast its music at full volume? The wind carries, sir, and you give me goosebumps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2012)

crawl said:


> I was wondering why it was taped off. I don't know if a photo is inappropriate if it could help (directly after whatever occurred). Hope he's ok. Maybe it was another ninja bus whacking
> 
> Unrelated, but does anyone know where to sell a watch? I got a new battery for it from Mr. Watch Guy Whats His Face even. Only place I could find was across from San Marino, locally, and I doubt they'll give me anything much. I just don't want it and need the extra cash, but it's nice enough
> 
> Further unrelated: why must the creepy ice cream van blast its music at full volume? The wind carries, sir, and you give me goosebumps.


 
Never heard of any ninja bus whacking on that side of the road.  Outside The Beehive seems to be the most dangerous place for that


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ambulance arrived and he looks to be in good hands now. He was breathing and conscious, but motionless. Hope he's ok. Looked about 18. Not sure whether it was a stabbing (as I first thought) or possibly he'd been hit by a car which didn't stop. He was lying right by the side of the road and they'd put a neck brace on, indicating suspected neck/spinal injury. Massive crowd had gathered.
> 
> I'm a bit shitted up after seeing that, I need a drink.


http://www.brixtonblog.com/man-assaulted-with-wooden-baton-outside-brixton-superdrug/5132


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2012)

crawl said:


> I was wondering why it was taped off. I don't know if a photo is inappropriate if it could help (directly after whatever occurred). Hope he's ok. Maybe it was another ninja bus whacking
> 
> Unrelated, but does anyone know where to sell a watch? I got a new battery for it from Mr. Watch Guy Whats His Face even. Only place I could find was across from San Marino, locally, and I doubt they'll give me anything much. I just don't want it and need the extra cash, but it's nice enough
> 
> Further unrelated: why must the creepy ice cream van blast its music at full volume? The wind carries, sir, and you give me goosebumps.


 
There's a new place in Streatham.  It's not called Cash Converters but I can't remember the name, and I'm afraid I didn't take much notice of what they were selling other than games consoles, mobile phones and cameras


----------



## shygirl (May 25, 2012)

One of the local shopkeepers didn't witness the attack, but heard from by-standers that a group of youths just ran up and whacked him around the head with a wooden baton.  Little bastards.  She wondered if it might be a gang initiation thing.  I hope they got every one of them on CCTV.


----------



## boohoo (May 25, 2012)

I had a bit of a fright the other day when car whacked into another car pushing it up onto the pavement missing me and the buggie by about 3 metre. Thank god we weren't walking any slower.


----------



## shygirl (May 25, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I had a bit of a fright the other day when car whacked into another car pushing it up onto the pavement missing me and the buggie by about 3 metre. Thank god we weren't walking any slower.


 
That must have shook you up.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 25, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I had a bit of a fright the other day when car whacked into another car pushing it up onto the pavement missing me and the buggie by about 3 metre. Thank god we weren't walking any slower.


 
that's scary... poor you


----------



## boohoo (May 25, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> that's scary... poor you


 
Definitely left me quite shaky.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Ambulance arrived and he looks to be in good hands now. He was breathing and conscious, but motionless. Hope he's ok. Looked about 18. Not sure whether it was a stabbing (as I first thought) or possibly he'd been hit by a car which didn't stop. He was lying right by the side of the road and they'd put a neck brace on, indicating suspected neck/spinal injury. Massive crowd had gathered.
> 
> I'm a bit shitted up after seeing that, I need a drink.



 

I hope he is okay. I have been in the brace before as a 'precaution' only so hopefully it is not too bad. Still horrid though, what a shame for a kid


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Sirena said:
			
		

> Smugglers Way won't take vans in the normal part.  You would get away with a large car though.






			
				Badgers said:
			
		

> You can if you book in advance.



Turned out that vans were only allowed in till 1pm  so we got sent to the Battersea one. Was a bit of a faff but job done.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Where to get a BBQ in Brixton? Not wanting to spend much but don't want a 'wobbly' one.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 26, 2012)

Argos


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Argos



Yeah, I guess they will do.


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's a young lad lying on the ground outside superdrug with blood pouring out of his neck. Police herre, no ambulance yet. Doesn't look good.



Shit, I must have just missed this. Got on the 322 on Atlantic Rd at about 3.20. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Where to get a BBQ in Brixton? Not wanting to spend much but don't want a 'wobbly' one.


I just got one from Argos mate! They've got a sale on until Tuesday, check their website.

Also, the shop next door to the cage off-licence near you has been selling barbeques - those massive drum bbqs, but they have some smaller ones too.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I just got one from Argos mate! They've got a sale on until Tuesday, check their website.
> 
> Also, the shop next door to the cage off-licence near you has been selling barbeques - those massive drum bbqs, but they have some smaller ones too.



It seems Argos is the best bet. Did chat to the chaps selling the drum bbqs but they are a bit too much for us to spend.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2012)

Lot of camera's round Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lot of camera's round Brixton.


I've more or less stopped photographing a lot of the stuff I used to snap around Brixton now.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I've more or less stopped photographing a lot of the stuff I used to snap around Brixton now.



Looked more like film crew camera's. Probably something exciting like the roast potato issues or whatever.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Looked more like film crew camera's. Probably something exciting like the roast potato issues or whatever.


I'd watch live roast potato funnelling in action.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2012)

I went to TK Maxx today. I will be going again.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I went to TK Maxx today. I will be going again.



What did you get?


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2012)

Didn't get anything. Good range of shoes in size 11 though. I do need some new work shoes.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Didn't get anything. Good range of shoes in size 11 though. I do need some new work shoes.



This your first TK MAXX experience?


----------



## Griffter (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone been to Boqueria Tapas on Acre Lane yet?

Heard v good things about it but all secondhand


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This your first TK MAXX experience?


 
In Brixton, yes.


----------



## Winot (May 28, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Has anyone been to Boqueria Tapas on Acre Lane yet?
> 
> Heard v good things about it but all secondhand


 
Yes, have been 2 or 3 times (we are very close to it).  It's pretty good stuff - slightly more ambitious in style than Seven in Market Row - not my preferred style of tapas (slightly too much use of mayonnaise for my liking) but when they get it right it can be very good.  Good range of beers and sherries by the glass; very friendly folk running it.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> In Brixton, yes.



I see. Just wondered like.


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> I went to TK Maxx today. I will be going again.


 
I went to TK Maxx on Saturday. I will not be going again. I also went for shoes, work shoes to be precise. Vile and not cheap.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2012)

Thing about TK Maxx, ime, is that it's better to be a regular and go there pretty often just to see what they've got in new.

I didn't buy anything this time, but I know they will be getting new stuff in pretty regularly, so I will be going again.


----------



## Geflow (May 28, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Has anyone been to Boqueria Tapas on Acre Lane yet?
> 
> Heard v good things about it but all secondhand


 
Too expensive and small portions. I don't like it too much.


----------



## quimcunx (May 28, 2012)

Tapas is meant to only be little.


----------



## Sirena (May 28, 2012)

...but originally free with the drink...


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Thing about TK Maxx, ime, is that it's better to be a regular and go there pretty often just to see what they've got in new.
> 
> I didn't buy anything this time, but I know they will be getting new stuff in pretty regularly, so I will be going again.


I went in and it was fairly sane compared to how I remember their stores, but it was a Monday afternoon.

I bought some trainers.


----------



## fortyplus (May 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Looked more like film crew camera's. Probably something exciting like the roast potato issues or whatever.


It's an odd day in the Nigel if there isn't a bloody film crew or three in there soaking up some of the colour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Thing about TK Maxx, ime, is that it's better to be a regular and go there pretty often just to see what they've got in new.
> 
> I didn't buy anything this time, but I know they will be getting new stuff in pretty regularly, so I will be going again.


 
I went to TX Maxx twice in the last week in Clapham Junction.  The sizes on the hangers seem to bear no relation to the actual clothes hanging on the hangers, not in the womens section anyway. 

Also went looking for shoes in both TX Maxxs with no joy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2012)

dp


----------



## Chilavert (May 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I went in and it was fairly sane compared to how I remember their stores, but it was a Monday afternoon.
> 
> I bought some trainers.


Tell us some more about the trainers; I'm assuming they weren't in fact espedrelles? Apols for the dreadful spelling there....


----------



## editor (May 29, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Tell us some more about the trainers; I'm assuming they weren't in fact espedrelles? Apols for the dreadful spelling there....


They're not that interesting. Just a pair of Karrimor trainers for £25.


----------



## Geflow (May 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tapas is meant to only be little.


 
I'm a Spanish native. Trust me If I said that they are TOO small, specially if you are paying for them.

Apart of this, the taste of the food is very good except iberian ham and spanish omelette.

Tapas in Granada (free with a drink):


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2012)

Nick Clegg and Sarah Teather were at the Effra Early Years Centre this morning.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2012)

I just heard the tiniest rumble of thunder....


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2012)

editor said:


> I just heard the tiniest rumble of thunder....


 
I'd be much obliged if any thunder storm or rain could wait until after 6pm so I can cycle home without getting soaked.  Thankyouplease.


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2012)

Thundering now but  it might finish before you get out of work.


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thundering now but it might finish before you get out of work.


 
*crosses everything*


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2012)

nipsla said:


> *crosses everything*


I just hope you remember to uncross everything before trying to cycle home.


----------



## nagapie (May 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Nick Clegg and Sarah Teather were at the Effra Early Years Centre this morning.


 
No wonder there was thunder, fucked up our weekend weather that Clegg has. In addition to everything else.

So does anyone know if the playground at Brockwell park is officially opening on Friday?


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> No wonder there was thunder, fucked up our weekend weather that Clegg has. In addition to everything else.
> 
> So does anyone know if the playground at Brockwell park is officially opening on Friday?


It's always packed every time I walk past so it's a bit academic I'd say!


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> No wonder there was thunder, fucked up our weekend weather that Clegg has. In addition to everything else.
> 
> So does anyone know if the playground at Brockwell park is officially opening on Friday?


Well, they looked very busy planting around the inside edges of it today, so I'd expect they'll open on Friday.


----------



## nagapie (May 30, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's always packed every time I walk past so it's a bit academic I'd say!


 
There might be a grand opening something. Although if Nick Clegg or Steve Reed are involved I'll take my eggs.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2012)

nagapie said:


> There might be a grand opening something. Although if Nick Clegg or Steve Reed are involved I'll take my eggs.


 
Apparently an official opening today (Thursday) and a public opening tomorrow


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2012)

Whoops! Lambeth press officer suggests he wants to napalm Streatham High Road

http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9735391.Press_officer_s__napalm__tweet_sparks_outrage/


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Whoops! Lambeth press officer suggests he wants to napalm Streatham High Road
> 
> http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/news/9735391.Press_officer_s__napalm__tweet_sparks_outrage/


Gotta be worth a thread of its own!

*gets busy


----------



## snowy_again (May 31, 2012)

Really? There's a lot of faux outrage about stupid twitter comments lately.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Really? There's a lot of faux outrage about stupid twitter comments lately.


innit?


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2012)

> But Mr Masters defended the remark, saying: “I’m continually amazed anybody would have any interest in what I have to say on Twitter.
> “It clearly states my Twitter account ramblings are not to be confused with anything of importance, or views of my employers. What I say on it is generally irreverent.
> “[The comment] was a joke, and I’m staggered that anyone would think otherwise.”


 
Editor, pleae bear this in mind and apply it to my posts now and again.


----------



## Winot (May 31, 2012)

The man's a fool if he thinks he can ringfence any public medium and say what he likes within it.

If you want to separate what you say on Twitter from your day job, get a nom de plume.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2012)

Brixton's second best selling grass - available now at Budget Carpets on Atlantic Road


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

If you want to know what to avoid -​​


> Hi everyone! Look our for the Brixton Village fete this Sunday June 3rd, 1 - 4pm, which will bring the Village to life with Dickensian games, street entertainers, clowns, pop up choir and Victorian market stalls!


​Clowns and hipsters. 
​


----------



## MAD-T-REX (May 31, 2012)

> Dickensian games


Presumably a gruel eating contest followed by speed chimney sweeping.

And why does everything have to be 'pop up'? Perhaps the government could sell HS2 to the public by saying its pop up infrastructure.


----------



## Greebo (May 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> <snip>
> Clowns and hipsters.​​​


Thank you - you've just given me a cast iron incentive to get on with what I was supposed to be doing. Between clowns & hipsters on one side and the usual bank holiday weekend programmes on the other, there'll be no excuse.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2012)

WTF is a pop up choir?
Actually, don't answer


----------



## quimcunx (May 31, 2012)

Crispy said:


> WTF is a pop up choir?
> Actually, don't answer


 
A choir.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 31, 2012)

That pops-up.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2012)

At inopportune moments.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know about a refugee jubilee street party in Brixton tomorrow (Friday 1st)? Saw summat in the standard just now


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2012)

Groupon are doing Brixton Lido and spa passes 3 for £17 again.    Personally I'd suggest phoning the lido direct and asking if you can get the same deal.  That way they get the whole £17.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish those fucking noisy bastards in the carwash would shove those LOUD high pressure hoses up their arses so I can get some peace.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

Get out of bed you lazy so and so!


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

I heard Madge doesn't work at the Phoenix anymore, by the way. I knew she was away for several weeks on holiday but apparently she's not coming back (to the Phoenix).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> I heard Madge doesn't work at the Phoenix anymore, by the way. I knew she was away for several weeks on holiday but apparently she's not coming back (to the Phoenix).


 I really like Madge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know about a refugee jubilee street party in Brixton tomorrow (Friday 1st)? Saw summat in the standard just now


Are the Refugee Council still based in Brixton? Even if they're not, I bet they'll know.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really like Madge.


 
So do I.

<this is proper chitter chatter, at last>


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Are the Refugee Council still based in Brixton? Even if they're not, I bet they'll know.


 
Yep - still on Ferndale Rd I think.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

It is the Refugee council who are organising it this afternoon but I can't find where it's actually being held.

Here's a pic it looks familiar but can't put a name to the street:

http://twitpic.com/9rjag1


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2012)

That's Trinity Gardens - i used to live there!


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh yeah it's the street that starts somewhere opposite Tescos chucks a right and comes out by Red records.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> I heard Madge doesn't work at the Phoenix anymore, by the way. I knew she was away for several weeks on holiday but apparently she's not coming back (to the Phoenix).


That's a shame. She was a LEGEND at the Phoenix with a photographic memory of your orders!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2012)

I still miss Grainne and Amber and they've not worked there for years! They were good on the phenomenal memory for orders too. I went in once asking if a mate of mine had been in, said his name, described him and they looked a bit blank until I said, "Strong mug of tea, no sugar and a teaspoon for the no-cal sweetener." and then they knew exactly who I meant and precisely when he'd been in


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

I still miss Rosa.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

Willy waving.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> I heard Madge doesn't work at the Phoenix anymore, by the way. I knew she was away for several weeks on holiday but apparently she's not coming back (to the Phoenix).


she's been replaced by this tall, polite/well spoken young lad. He seems to be getting the hang of it. But he's no Madge...yet!


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

His name is Simon. Seems a nice lad.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Willy waving.


Possibly but when she retired the whole place went to shit and I stopped eating there.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2012)

Well it's certainly not shit now.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well it's certainly not shit now.


So I believe but I never went back.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 1, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Oh yeah it's the street that .... comes out by Red records.


 
Please do keep up. There have been two changes in ownership since then.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 1, 2012)

My bad,I'm old and refer to places as I've known them,Brixton Village my arse,if that's willy waving so be it.Rebranding?Fuck off.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2012)

UrbanVillage75, anyone?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 1, 2012)

I know I'm not supposed to clog this thread up with child-centric stuff, but that new playground in Brockwell Park is amazing!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I know I'm not supposed to clog this thread up with child-centric stuff, but that new playground in Brockwell Park is amazing!


 
only according to one poster who only comes here in the hope of finding urban crime porn.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2012)

I just saw some clueless iPhone-waving posh doofus getting royally ripped off buying 'drugs' on Coldharbour Lane.

Fuck off to wherever you came from, you slaaaag.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I just saw some clueless iPhone-waving posh doofus getting royally ripped off buying 'drugs' on Coldharbour Lane.


There is nothing in that sentence that does not make me smile.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 1, 2012)

£20 for an eighth of parsley as usual?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2012)

ajdown said:


> £20 for an eighth of parsley as usual?


I know an urbanite who when very drunk, despite being told in no uncertain terms to not be so stupid, insisted on leaving the Albert to buy some weed.... came back with an 8th of clingfilm wrapped bark.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know about a refugee jubilee street party in Brixton tomorrow (Friday 1st)? Saw summat in the standard just now


 There was a report on the Radio 4 Today programme (Saturday edition). On listen again it starts around 1 hour 17 minutes in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooh, I think Blind Lemon is on that programme too. Will have a listen, ta! 
I went and had a look yesterday and there were a lot of press there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh, I think Blind Lemon is on that programme too. Will have a listen, ta!


Last 5 mins


----------



## leanderman (Jun 2, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I know I'm not supposed to clog this thread up with child-centric stuff, but that new playground in Brockwell Park is amazing!



spent six happy hours there today, with my daughters. it's amazing.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 3, 2012)

It is now June.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-june.294311/


----------

